# Halloween Card Exchange 2020



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?

JOIN in the 2020 Halloween card exchange! Let's give the USPS a reason to live.

Fire up your creative juices. It's fun - easy - and a great way to enjoy a little Halloween normal fun while keeping a social distance.


Here is how it works:

Post in this thread if you wish to exchange Halloween greetings with other Halloween Forum members. Indicate if you have a mailing limit for the number of greeting you wish to send out and where you're willing to mail to... USA, USA & Canada, Everywhere and Anywhere. It can be a letter, greeting card, postcard or note - handmade or store bought. We love them all! - SOOOO TRUE

Then exchange addresses via private message with others who wish to exchange greetings and have fun!

In the hopes of getting our greetings out by Halloween I'll say a mailing deadline of Oct 23 for US, sending even earlier for overseas. This will give us plenty of time to shake out the cobwebs, pat ourselves back into some kind of human shape, get our dead butts off the couch and STOP binge watching Shudder TV and become a little creative again. Also gives the USPS extra time to get our mail to us.

Ready... Set.... Create .. - ! Buwaa ha haaaa!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm in for another year! I will mail anywhere with a limit of 40.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I’m in this year. For 25 (for now).


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I’m in! My favorite Halloween tradition. No Limit for me but US only. Can’t wait to see all the cards!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I would like to join in the fun! I will send anywhere, any amount.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

I have been looking forward to this. I am in for 25 this year and I will send 5 anywhere.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I'd like to join again this year, I'm in for 25, I can mail anywhere.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to say we're in of course... unlimited at this time and will send anywhere.


----------



## emilybinx (Aug 22, 2016)

*Edit: *All spots filled! Thanks to folks who messaged me. I would do more but I plant to move during this time and don't wanna overload myself. So excited to work on these!

I'm in! I'll do 10 USA only and 2 anywhere.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in for any & all takers!!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Yay, I would love to participate! I just unearthed my box of Halloween cards and card making supplies. I can probably send about 20. Is there a "starting" date?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Snickers said:


> Yay, I would love to participate! I just unearthed my box of Halloween cards and card making supplies. I can probably send about 20. Is there a "starting" date?


No real start date. Right now we're in the collecting the addresses of those who want to exchange. Then around Mid Oct we start sending our cards to those who are on our list to exchange with. 

Not everyone will exchange with everyone. Some people have limits to how many they will send or can't send out of the country. Once you have reached your limit it's a good idea to post to the list that you have reached your limit so people stop asking if you want to exchange. Last request is if you are able to post pictures of the cards you have received everyone can enjoy them too.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> No real start date. Right now we're in the collecting the addresses of those who want to exchange. Then around Mid Oct we start sending our cards to those who are on our list to exchange with.
> 
> Not everyone will exchange with everyone. Some people have limits to how many they will send or can't send out of the country. Once you have reached your limit it's a good idea to post to the list that you have reached your limit so people stop asking if you want to exchange. Last request is if you are able to post pictures of the cards you have received everyone can enjoy them too.


People will start sending cards at all different times. I've received some at the end of September and all the way through until Halloween Day.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes cards arrive all over the map so to speak. With the pandemic it's been even worse. I exchange with someone in France her Walpurgis card arrived about July 4th in time for the Red, White and Dead exchange. With mail so up in the air right now, mail early-ish and hope for the best. If something comes up and you can't mail or have to mail late post a note letting us know... Life happens. 

Another issue I ran into for the Red White & Dead exchange my "swag" made my card NOT "feel" like only paper was in the envelope. It was clearly withing the width limits but it just didn't "feel" right. They wanted to change PACKAGE rates. Alas no one got the little ghosts I crocheted for them. So at least my PO is coming down HARD on the size and "feel" of cards and charging the max that they can. As much as I care about all my Halloween friends sorry $4+ a card to mail wasn't happening.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

spooky greetings on the way 
here and afar 
no limit


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I am in. For 30, can mail anywhere.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m in. I’ll send something spooky, handmade and bewitching.

Just gather round 
and I'll elucidate
On what goes on outside 
when it gets late!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes, I have ha


Brombonez said:


> I’m in. Never done this before. I usually send cards out to some artist friends, but this sounds more interesting, especially getting some from fellow Halloween nerds 🤓🎃
> 
> I usually doodle something creepy on a blank card, friends anticipate my card each year. Some display their collection of my cards from years past, to my horror.
> 
> Let me know how this works?


The way this works is you post how many you would like to send and where you are willing to send (US only or anywhere). Then you just private message whoever you want to exchange with and exchange addresses. Then if you met your limit post that you have met your limit so that people won't continue to reach out to you asking to exchange. Then sometime around October you mail you cards 🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am in-unlimited and no borders

sent pm’s to all above (if you don’t see me in your pm hit me up)


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Wohoooo! 
I'm in, no limit and will send anywhere!!!
Looking forward to this exchange!


----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)

EDIT: All spots filled! Thanks everyone  

Greetings from Australia! First year in the exchange for me. In for 20 to anywhere 😊 Very excited!!


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

Please count me in! 

I can do 20 to anywhere.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I'm in! The July one was fun and this will be my first time doing the Halloween one!
I'll send anywhere and no limit. Send me those addresses!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in!! One of my favorite Halloween traditions, 13 years going strong!! no limit US only  Please PM me if you wanna exchange


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm in for 20 cards. Open to sending anywhere.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

*Edit: Our limit has been met; thanks to all, and we're looking forward to the exchange!*

We're in for this year, and happy to exchange with anyone in the US. 

Erring on the side of caution to ensure we can get them out relatively early, we can handle making up to 30 cards.

Please feel free to drop a PM if you'd like to exchange! 🎃


----------



## Pinktallica22 (Aug 16, 2020)

I want to join please 🎃🎃
Unlimited and to anywhere!
Thank you for organizing


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm in for unlimited anywhere!! I think mailing early is probably a good bet this year if you are in the US 🎃


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

EDIT: I got over enthusiastic and I'm way over my limit. Put me down for 20. Doesn't matter where.


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm in!! I love getting Halloween mail!
No card limit and I'll send anywhere!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in! No limit & I'll send anywhere!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Im dragging a few. I need address on Emilybinx, Callyln, A little bit scary,Pinktallica22. I am going Past my 25. Oh Well Lets see where it takes me.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I see lots of new names this year!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks to everyone that reached out. I’m new to the forum and not sure how all the mechanics work. I just NOW realized in the message section that they don’t put updated messages at the top, but instead make the lettering BOLD to indicate more conversation has been added 🤯

My apologies for the delay to some of your messages. I kept seeing the little orange alert over ‘conversations,’ I’d click it, but then wouldn’t see anything new, so I thought. Oops.

Well as some of you have asked, here’s the main drawing I did for last years card I sent . A study take on an old 50s ad of sorts. I’m still brewing up this years design.

I always send Halloween cards to artist/animation friends, but never to people across the country with a love of Halloween like myself. It will be fun to see what people send. 

I plan to send mine in late September.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!! Any questions or comments jump right in. As to not replying that is no sweat. Forums run differently and there’s always a learning curve.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> JOIN in the 2020 Halloween card exchange! Let's give the USPS a reason to live.
> Fire up your creative juices. It's fun - easy - and a great way to enjoy a little Halloween normal fun while keeping a social distance.
> 
> Ready... Set.... Create .. - ! Buwaa ha haaaa!


I am in again for the card exchange. This has become one of my favorite Halloween traditions so, I'm not letting the pandemic and the USPS issues stop me.
I have already messaged some of you guys but if I haven't yet, shoot me a message if you wish to exchange cards with me.
I will say that I will be able to get 25 cards sent out to the USA and 2 to anywhere else in the world (do to international postage costs).

*[UPDATED]
Have reached my 2 International Card Limit. Still have room for the US mail if there are others who'd like to exchange cards this year. *


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm still trying to get use to the new way we do PM's err start a conversation. You'd think I'd have it figured out by now the new format has been around a while. I think I get to everyone who send me a message. WOW so many already I have nearly a 3 columned page of addys looks to be a good year for Halloween greetings.


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

yay!!Just what I need to focus on for time out, we are planning on getting back to the Head Office start of Sept and i'm going to be busy / stresses with numerous IT requests so need a distraction! 

Unlimited to anywhere - i'm UK based - done this the last couple of years and the other ones throughout the year. 
_Only ever had a handful not delivered or returned (for some reason!) _

With the covid thing and air travel / mail etc can you please let me know by 30th September so I can get shipped asap. 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## LLR (Aug 15, 2019)

Crap.. I realize I have 2 log in’s... dang. I am going to try to delete the above one (JLMax). 
I am in again...no limit. Can’t wait.


----------



## DigitalChick (Oct 24, 2011)

Update: I agree with Snickers... Quarantine has been tough and this is such a fun idea. I do have over 10 people I'm exchanging cards with... and I think I have to stop there!

How have I never heard of this before? I love it! I make my own cards, so I'd like to give this a try... but start out small... maybe 10? And only US, please.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

I’m in for 25 US only. Thanks!!!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I'm very grateful to have come across the card exchange this year! Quarantine has been a tough slog; and mentally, I've been struggling to keep positive. Breaking out my card supplies and getting my mind working creatively again has been really fun and a part of my day that I look forward to. 

Cheers everyone! Excited for the season!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I have tried to contact anyone interested in trading. If I missed you, please send me a message with your info and I will reply with mine. I'm in for an unlimited amount and to anywhere!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2020 Halloween card exchange! Let's give the USPS a reason to live.
> 
> ...


Hi, Stinkerbell, let me start by saying my apologies for not getting back to you yet. Life has been so hectic. I promise I'll write, if I can find your last letter, lol, navigating this site sometimes is confusing. Anyhoo, yes please sign me up for 31 cards. ( the 31 days of October) With the bulk in the USA & a few over the pond. Funny I was at the dollar store last week & grabbed a few cards as they just put them out. I'll have to start on then soon as I just found out today that I will need surgery on my wrist. Still dealing with injuries of being hit by a car last May. I get so HAPPY this time of the year! I hope you, frog, the hubby & all the critters are well. Let the season of the witch begin!!! 🎃 
PS, thanks for doing this, it's so much fun!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Just read Bethenes post regarding the Reaper. Looks like I've missed the sign up deadline, so bummed. ☹


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Snickers said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm very grateful to have come across the card exchange this year! Quarantine has been a tough slog; and mentally, I've been struggling to keep positive. Breaking out my card supplies and getting my mind working creatively again has been really fun and a part of my day that I look forward to.
> 
> Cheers everyone! Excited for the season!


Snickers I think at this point the pandemic is getting to all of us. Hard to be positive with so much negative happening around us. I will say the card exchanges and the online friendships I've made doing them has helped me through a number of hard times over the years. So glad you found us . 

We try to do card exchanges a few times throughout the year. Halloween is the big one, Krampus/ Christmas, Vampy/Bloody Valentines, Walpurgis/Beltane (formally known as Rotten Easter Eggs) and lastly Red White and Dead (Zombie - July 4th).


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Just read Bethenes post regarding the Reaper. Looks like I've missed the sign up deadline, so bummed. ☹


Yeah I missed the reap too... was just about to send Bethane my list and WHAT deadline was 3 days ago. Oh well no much happening here this Halloween thanks to the Virus. Had to postpone our big Halloween campout and potluck to April fingers crossed.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2020 Halloween card exchange! Let's give the USPS a reason to live.
> 
> ...


Myself & the wife is


Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2020 Halloween card exchange! Let's give the USPS a reason to live.
> 
> ...


 I'm in, will send out 30, worldwide !


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello! I have been a member of the forum for a while but never post, just read. I am in awe of the talent and creativity here! Sending and receiving cards is something that I love to do even though it seems to be sadly not done too much anymore, at least in my family/circle. I would love to join and will say *25 US only for now*. The cards i send will most likely be simple and store bought since this fall we will be expecting some big changes in our home but getting and sending some fun Halloween cards in the mail will be such a delight to myself and my family. Thank you!


----------



## woodward55 (May 13, 2016)

YYYYAAASSSS!!!!! Let's get it on!
I am SO looking forward to sending cards out - no limit. 
Last year was my first time and it was FABULOUS to see everyone's style.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

DigitalChick said:


> How have I never heard of this before? I love it! I make my own cards, so I'd like to give this a try... but start out small... maybe 10? And only US, please.


DigitalChick, I don't know how you haven't seen this until now but am glad you found us this year. 👻 Hope you have a blast doing this.



Snickers said:


> I just wanted to say that I'm very grateful to have come across the card exchange this year! Quarantine has been a tough slog; and mentally, I've been struggling to keep positive. Breaking out my card supplies and getting my mind working creatively again has been really fun and a part of my day that I look forward to.


Snickers, I'm glad that this card exchange is helping improve your day! I know I look forward to this each year and I love making / planning out my cards as much as I do my other halloween decorations. Hope you enjoy the entire process of making and receiving greetings from fellow halloween fans.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK everyone. I just hit my second limit. I need to stop or I need a second Mortgage.Good Haunting. I have to get moving on these cards or I'll never get them done


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

For those who missed the reap there will be 2 more yet this year. Keep an eye open


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Halloween greetings 🎃 
near and far 🎃


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi friends! My favorite time of the year, paired with one of my favorite things to do!!! Send cards!!!

I lost count what year this is for me. I have no limit. I can’t wait to send cards out to all of you wonderful, spooky people! 🕸🕷


----------



## Gcopkevin (Jun 20, 2019)

I’d like to join in


----------



## nik176 (Aug 22, 2020)

My favorite holiday, this seems very fun! 🎃 I am in unlimited and will send to anywhere.


----------



## Poepoe (Jun 12, 2015)

I am new to the card exchange, but looking to do something this year (no parties or no toters this year I think). I make my own cards so I can do 10 in the US only. This does sound like lots of fun!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Forgot to say we're in of course... unlimited at this time and will send anywhere.


Hi , I would love to exchange cards. .
🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2020 Halloween card exchange! Let's give the USPS a reason to live.
> 
> ...





Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2020 Halloween card exchange! Let's give the USPS a reason to live.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know of the post office offers a new Halloween stamp yearly? I went on the website & look at what is being released new this year. I'm not seeing anything. Remember last year when they were realease half way into October? AMD it was a mad dash to get them on the cards to make the mail in deadline. Crazy. why would they wait that long??? Wth? Any info much appreciated. Thanks 🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Poepoe said:


> I am new to the card exchange, but looking to do something this year (no parties or no toters this year I think). I make my own cards so I can do 10 in the US only. This does sound like lots of fun!





Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2020 Halloween card exchange! Let's give the USPS a reason to live.
> 
> ...


Ok so it's been almost a year since I've been on the site. Can someone PLEASE tell me how to start a conversation, lol. Thanks in advance 🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Yeah I missed the reap too... was just about to send Bethane my list and WHAT deadline was 3 days ago. Oh well no much happening here this Halloween thanks to the Virus. Had to postpone our big Halloween campout and potluck to April fingers crossed.


Sorry to hear about the cancelation. It's hard when we all want to go out & play. We'll forge ahead though & make the best as we always have. 
I'm bumming too. Just trying to stay positive in that space between the ears. 🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Ok so it's been almost a year since I've been on the site. Can someone PLEASE tell me how to start a conversation, lol. Thanks in advance 🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃


Never mind. Cleared out the cob webs & figured it out. ☠


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

hallowmas said:


> Halloween greetings 🎃
> near and far 🎃


I love this time of the year, I get so excited for Halloween. Halloween greetings to you as well! 🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

PanchoG said:


> Greetings from Australia! First year in the exchange for me. In for 20 to anywhere 😊 Very excited!!


Welcome & hello down under. 🎃 🦘


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

PanchoG said:


> Greetings from Australia! First year in the exchange for me. In for 20 to anywhere 😊 Very excited!!


Hi down under 🦘 & welcome. Would you like to exchange cards?


----------



## thackerybinx (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm totally here for the Halloween greeting card exchange party! For now I won't set a limit or range, but may tap out eventually if I can't keep up. I love Halloween and this event will help me keep the spirit of spreading spookiness alive. 🖤🕸🕷🦇🎃


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
if you'd like to exchange cards I have no limit and will mail anywhere, please message me!

Can't wait for the exchange, it has become one of my favorite Halloween traditions!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm a little late to the party, but I'm in! I'll do 25 to anywhere. Please message me if you haven't reached your capacity and would like to exchange. It a little crazy at home for me right now but I will try to send out some messages tomorrow. I just love this exchange and it really makes my and my daughter's day when we get special halloween cards


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Welcome to all the New Blood joining in this year. I believe I've responded to everyone if I missed you shot me a message if you wanna exchange. WOW what up with the state of TX so far I've got 7 exchanges with folks in that state. Way to represent.


----------



## Poepoe (Jun 12, 2015)

I am definitely new "BLOOOOD" wah ha ha ha. So excited about the card exchange! Woo hoo


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

🐾🐾🐾 Sniff, sniff, sniff, yes Stinkerbell I smell it too! 🐺 I love new blood. 🧛‍♀️


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Does anyone know of the post office offers a new Halloween stamp yearly? I went on the website & look at what is being released new this year. I'm not seeing anything. Remember last year when they were realease half way into October? AMD it was a mad dash to get them on the cards to make the mail in deadline. Crazy. why would they wait that long??? Wth? Any info much appreciated. Thanks 🎃


I checked with our Post Office and they told me October 9!!! I don't know-that seems really late to me...


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Last years stamp was released October 11, .yes I completely agree. I would think they would roll them out at least sometime in September. But as I have learned in this life is we are all created equal. But intelligence does vary person to person. Lol And tons of things are NOT logical to me. I did see on their site that you can still order last years stamp. So to wait until the last minute to get the new stamps or order last years? This and many other pressing questions await answers here in the twilight zone called earth! 😉


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Welcome to all the New Blood joining in this year. I believe I've responded to everyone if I missed you shot me a message if you wanna exchange. WOW what up with the state of TX so far I've got 7 exchanges with folks in that state. Way to represent.



I'm happily surprised with all the new Texans!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

You sure there's a new Halloween stamp? I see new Christmas ones but no new Halloween ones. What it suppose to look like?


----------



## Poepoe (Jun 12, 2015)

I have hit my limit for now.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

lots of Halloween greetings going out !!!!!
ill be preparing mine on Labor Day and mailing the ones over the pond .
the peeps in the states will mail them in late September 🎃 🎃 🎃


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Still got plenty of stamps 🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Got a fair few to be getting on with this weekend, long Bank holiday here in the UK - I have about 20 at the moment - can go a bit more and defo to anywhere in the world.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I've never done a card exchange before, but I'd like to try it! I could do 10, in the US and Canada.

Edit: I'm full up - 12 out of 10, in fact! I'll plan to do more cards next year.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Does anyone know of the post office offers a new Halloween stamp yearly? I went on the website & look at what is being released new this year. I'm not seeing anything. Remember last year when they were realease half way into October? AMD it was a mad dash to get them on the cards to make the mail in deadline. Crazy. why would they wait that long??? Wth? Any info much appreciated. Thanks 🎃


The only stamps I saw were the same foil silhouette ones they had last year. 
As a matter of fact, I ordered 3 sheets a week ago and got an email the same day saying they shipped.... where are they?????


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yea Frog has one of those second hand postal places where he knows the guy that runs it and he gets our stamps for us... Before the pandemic he had set several sheets set aside for us but then garbage hit the fan. He's misplaced them YIKKKKS... he found 3 sheets but is still searching for the rest. Fingers crossed he does for future card exchanges.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

GOTH KITTY LADY

for some reason I cannot pm you. I would love to exchange if you’d please pm me


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> GOTH KITTY LADY
> 
> for some reason I cannot pm you. I would love to exchange if you’d please pm me


Same here.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Same here.


I think I had a setting wrong, hopefully it's fixed now. Messaging you both!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Some of my favorite stamps from years past:































































A (global) monster fantasy stamp set. If only the world was this cool. 🎃🖤😎


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> I think I had a setting wrong, hopefully it's fixed now. Messaging you both!


 Was trying to message you also, but Im ang a hard time sending any messages right now for some reason al, site is glitching all over the place for me, screen getting bigger and smaller, and bringing me back pages when im in the middle of typing


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The usps has matching tote bags for the Halloween silhouette stamps !
halloween greetings 🎃


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Brombonez said:


> Some of my favorite stamps from years past:
> 
> View attachment 735497
> 
> ...


Oh wow! What an awesome collection of stamps!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Brombonez said:


> Some of my favorite stamps from years past:
> 
> View attachment 735497
> 
> ...


Those are great! I am especially partial to the Sleepy Hollow ones though!


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Started making my cards! So exciting.. just wanted to ask if anyone needs a child friendly card? Mine isn’t gory but it has a horror villain and I don’t want to scare any kids lol 

Please let me know!

Thank You


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Between my daily ghostess duties, my card making daily average is lighter than expected  Capping my exchange for now! It's been so fun though, especially with spooky steaming in the background...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Is it too late to join ? looks like a lot of folks are at their limit. I'm in if anyone still has room for one more. I will send anywhere and everywhere. PM me please, I can't keep up with who is full already......


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have room for about 10 more if I haven't reached out to you 🎃. I plan to work on my cards in about 2 weeks so I hope to have my list finalized by then.


----------



## PapaLegba (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm in for 25 anywhere, need some excitement this year finally!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Lots more greetings to send 🎃 
I’ll be preparing My cards on monday , mailing tuesday


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm at capacity. Now to start making cards!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm still taking names and addresses so don't feel it's too late to join in. Missed the Big Reap so I have postage money burning a hole in my pocket LOL


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I haven't started making mine yet so hit me up if you want one! 🎃


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all, 
Still have space on my mailing list for this year's card exchange for those located in the USA (sorry but my limit for overseas cards have already been met). Have been working on my cards this year and had to change plans up due to the USPS being more picky about what they will allow as "letters" recently but I think they will still be pretty cool. Plan on sending my first batch out in the mail in the next week or so. Please hit me up on PM if you haven't already; I will be happy to exchange cards with you.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Brombonez said:


> Some of my favorite stamps from years past:
> 
> View attachment 735503
> 
> ...


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Brombonez said:


> Some of my favorite stamps from years past:
> 
> View attachment 735497
> 
> ...


Oh the monster ones r so cool! Thanks for sharing! 🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

AsH-1031 said:


> Hi all,
> Still have space on my mailing list for this year's card exchange for those located in the USA (sorry but my limit for overseas cards have already been met). Have been working on my cards this year and had to change plans up due to the USPS being more picky about what they will allow as "letters" recently but I think they will still be pretty cool. Plan on sending my first batch out in the mail in the next week or so. Please hit me up on PM if you haven't already; I will be happy to exchange cards with you.


Hi Ash,
I have room as well exchange?🎃


CallyIn said:


> I'd like to join again this year, I'm in for 25, I can mail anywhere.


Are u full?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

lisa48317 said:


> The only stamps I saw were the same foil silhouette ones they had last year.
> As a matter of fact, I ordered 3 sheets a week ago and got an email the same day saying they shipped.... where are they?????


Yea, I asked at the post office. They r clueless, lol but she did remember & had a good laugh when I reminded her last year that they released the Halloween stamps mid October. Aren't they the the who remind us to mail early when it comes to Christmas cards, I CALL DISCRIMINATION AGAINST HALLOWEEN STAMPS!!!! just teasing!! I did order some as well last week......where the hell r they???? Lol just gotta laugh though. But if they do release a new one I'll put thoose away & use the new ones if I like those better. I'd live to have the monster ones that someone else posted & I see u can but them on line, but they r a little more pricey. 🎃🖤


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> I've never done a card exchange before, but I'd like to try it! I could do 10, in the US and Canada.


Have u filled all your spots?


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Yea Frog has one of those second hand postal places where he knows the guy that runs it and he gets our stamps for us... Before the pandemic he had set several sheets set aside for us but then garbage hit the fan. He's misplaced them YIKKKKS... he found 3 sheets but is still searching for the rest. Fingers crossed he does for future card exchanges.


Hope he finds your stamps! 🎃


disembodiedvoice said:


> Is it too late to join ? looks like a lot of folks are at their limit. I'm in if anyone still has room for one more. I will send anywhere and everywhere. PM me please, I can't keep up with who is full already......


Me either lol, I have room if u would like to exchange cards? 🎃🖤


Ladyfrog said:


> I haven't started making mine yet so hit me up if you want one! 🎃


Hi Ladyfrog, exchange?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Hope he finds your stamps! 🎃
> 
> Me either lol, I have room if u would like to exchange cards? 🎃🖤
> 
> Hi Ladyfrog, exchange?


You bet! I still have your address, assuming it hasn't changed. Let me know if you need mine 🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am still open-if we haven’t connected pm me 💀


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Started making and sending out some cards already, so you may be getting mine very soon! Still have plenty of room to send some more!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Holy crap I'm late to this party! I didn't realize it was happening already, sorry! I'll mail anywhere, no limit, and I'll poke through the thread for recent posts about still sending cards. Yikes, got a create something quick now! Looking forward to it as always!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I’ve replied to everyone who has messaged me this far! I will go back today and start messaging some new friends as well to exchange with! 🕸🕷🎃


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I got my first card in the mail today! It's cute!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Started making and sending out some cards already, so you may be getting mine very soon! Still have plenty of room to send some more!


Got mine today-thank you!! It was perfect to get the day after Labor Day. Now I know it’s fall and I can start decorating!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Started making and sending out some cards already, so you may be getting mine very soon! Still have plenty of room to send some more!


Got mine yesterday! Thank You so much.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

halloween Greetings on the way 
the great pumpkin card exchange 🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine will go out first week of October except for oversees. Those I will mail a week sooner.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

First batch going out!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, life happens so I had to buy cards. I think they’re pretty neat and can’t wait to see them before mailing them out!
I see a few new to the thread people I missed, I’ll hit them up when I get on my desktop!
Oh - and I finally got my stamps that I ordered from the post office 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you hostesswiththemostess for the wonderful Halloween greetings!
I look forward to getting the mail now 🎃


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin will be delivering your halloween greetings 🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Got my 1st card, thank u hostesswiththemostest, so cute! 🎃 Still waiting 4 my stamps from the post office ! Grrrr! Not that my cards are ready. So JEALOUS u guys are getting them in the mail already. Why do I always feel like I'm playing catch up? I'm gonna start mine tonight!!!
🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡
Happy Fall Y'all!! 🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Woohooo! Glad you guys are starting to get my cards! Still have plenty of room if anyone else joins in on the fun!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

hostesswiththemostess said:


> Started making and sending out some cards already, so you may be getting mine very soon! Still have plenty of room to send some more!


Got my card today from the HostesswiththeMostess today. Thank you! I’ve never done this before on a forum, and it’s actually very fun.

Halloween season is on!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

BromBonez said:


> Got my card today from the HostesswiththeMostess today. Thank you! I’ve never done this before on a forum, and it’s actually very fun.
> 
> Halloween season is on!
> View attachment 736963


BromBonez your set up is beatuiful !! Anymore pics you want to share? i would love to see more.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

On the subject of the cards. I am having a block , a creative block. I can't think of one idea that thrills me. Might have to buy cards....


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

Count me in for the exchange again this year to anywhere world wide. 




Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2020 Halloween card exchange! Let's give the USPS a reason to live.
> 
> ...


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got my first 2020 Halloween card! Thank you hostesswiththemostess! 👻


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> BromBonez your set up is beatuiful !! Anymore pics you want to share? i would love to see more.


 Was just going to post the same comment so I second that! Love love the display!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

deva said:


> Was just going to post the same comment so I second that! Love love the display!





disembodiedvoice said:


> BromBonez your set up is beatuiful !! Anymore pics you want to share? i would love to see more.


Thank you, I’m glad you like.

I’m in the process of pulling things out, seeing what type of Halloween I’m feeling this year. I tend to rotate things from year to year as I have a hearty collection😏🤓

Since 2020s been such a bummer, I’ve noticed I’m gravitating more towards my vintage/antique Halloween items this year vs my monster/traditionally spooky stuff. My vintage items give me that warm nerdy feeling as I unwrap them all. They make me smile as I settle on the couch at night with me glass of beer or vino, looking back at all these wonderful faces...suppose it’s needed.

I’ll definitely post some snaps as I arrange things, making a card display area too.

Would love to see other people’s stuff as well!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hallowmas and Snickers I received your cards today and I love them!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I also got my card from Hostess. Thanks for the early card. Hope everyone s don't well. I'm in the Seattle area and the smoke plume is hitting the area hard... not so hard as those within the actual fire zones. Currently here MILES and MILES from the closest fire the sky is a sick yellow gray and the sun is just a pinprick in the sky. Can't stay outside to long because of the smoke makes for scratchy eyes and throats. Rain no in forecast till next week... can't come soon enough.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I got my first cards...thank you Hostess and Snickers!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m currently making my cards. Pulling out the ink and washes and having fun with them. I’m excited to see what people send.

Hint: I’m randomly sending some cards as treats...and some as tricks. Which will you get? 










If anyone is new here and would like to exchange, feel free to drop me a line. I’v currently got all my stuff on my drafting table, so I can always add someone else while the irons hot.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I am currently putting my cards together. I will mail them in 1 week. * I have 10 more spots left if anyone wants to exchange!* 🎃 🎃 🎃


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHH someone sounds creative today.. Frog always feels less then creative but this time arouud a creative bug got into him... He's hoping they are treats but fears they'll be tricks. 

We still have space let me know if you wanna exchange. 



BromBonez said:


> I’m currently making my cards. Pulling out the ink and washes and having fun with them. I’m excited to see what people send.
> 
> Hint: I’m randomly sending some cards as treats...and some as tricks. Which will you get?
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Got my 1st card, thank u hostesswiththemostest, so cute! 🎃 Still waiting 4 my stamps from the post office ! Grrrr! Not that my cards are ready. So JEALOUS u guys are getting them in the mail already. Why do I always feel like I'm playing catch up? I'm gonna start mine tonight!!!
> 🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡
> Happy Fall Y'all!! 🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃


I am also waiting on my stamps. They are supposed to arrive today!!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I have received a couple cards so far. Waiting on a few more and I will take a picture of a small collection to post.
I am currently filling mine out. If anyone else would like to be added to my list let me know! I will probably be finishing them up and mailing them this week (maybe Thursday).


----------



## FifiMata (Sep 14, 2020)

I'd love to take part.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

awww bummer. Did I miss it again this year? Has anyone not met their limit?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Over the rather smoky weekend 2 more cards arrived...
Thanks to Snickers for a BOOO-itful card
Thanks to hallowmas for the a very grinning card


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woohoo! I got the notification that the cards I ordered have shipped so I'll be able to start mailing soon!

I got cards from Hallowmas Boo Kitty & Hostess with Mostess - thanks so much! I'm taping them to one of my kitchen cabinets, once I have enough to cover up what's inside said cabinet, I'll take a picture!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank You Hallomas Bookitty! I love these colors together!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I bought some stuff to create with today, & have a busy crafting weekend planned! I hope to mail some out next week. Message me if anyone wants to exchange, no limit, & I'll mail to anywhere!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I will be sending mine out soon. I have some room to add on. Message me if you're interested.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I got my first card this week from Nicole.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I've gotten three cards so far. I am working on mine. I will probably mail early October.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got another one! This time my creepy greetings were from Hallowmas Boo KItty! Thank you! Loved the front illustration.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Due to me having not gotten the stamps I ordered yet, my sending my cards by mid Sept plan is out the window. Now they will probably be going out in another week. But as soon as I get those stamps my cards are ready to go into the mailbox.

If I missed anyone new who still wants to exchange cards I can do one or two more to the USA; just message me.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I will be mailing out my cards on Monday, let me know if you want to exchange with me, I still have room!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you snickers for the Halloween greetings 🎃


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I have received cards from Hallowmas Boo Kitty, Hostess with Mostess and Michael_Candles. Thank you all for such nice cards. It is actually quite fun to randomly see these pop up in my mailbox. 

Funny story:
My mail carrier, whom I’ve known a while, remarked while delivering the first card I got:

“Oh wow! looks like you got a Halloween card in September!”

By the third card delivered today, he remarks: 

“Okay, whaaaat’s going on?”

I played none the wiser. Little does he know what we have have in store. I do wonder what he’ll think on card 31?!
🤔😂🤡

I am making a special display spot for all the cards from this exchange. I’ll take a pic and share as I get more cards and decorations out.

Anyone else feel like September is flying by?


----------



## PapaLegba (Aug 16, 2019)

Received my first card from Hallomas Boo Kitty! My watercolor cards did not print well at the print shop, I had to change the paper so my cards will go out next week (fingers crossed)! I have 12 spots left (USA only) if anyone wants to PM me.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

BromBonez said:


> I have received cards from Hallowmas Boo Kitty, Hostess with Mostess and Michael_Candles. Thank you all for such nice cards. It is actually quite fun to randomly see these pop up in my mailbox.
> 
> Funny story:
> My mail carrier, whom I’ve known a while, remarked while delivering the first card I got:
> ...


Yes-September has literally raced away!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I think my cards are going to go out in batches. My first 15 are close to ready! Hopefully Monday they will go out. They other half...hopefully soon but at least another week!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

As usual I have changed card ideas mid-stream and am having a devil of a time. Fear not my card (in some form) WILL be mailed first week of October.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I have received cards from Hostess, Hallowmas, Michael_candles, Homer Rocks, Thackerybinx and Snickers. Thank you! Y'all are way ahead of me! The card wreath is filling up fast!


----------



## SpoopyPris (Sep 8, 2019)

I am totally in🧡
I have no limit and I can mail within the US.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I received cards so far from Snickers, Halloween Boo Kitty, and HostesswiththeMostess - Nicole. Thank you so much!!! Loving the creativity! Mine are flying out with the bats tomorrow if all goes as planned. They've been misbehaving, you know, as bats tend to do. 

Slowly but surely getting into the Halloween spirit!!! 🎃 👻🎃👻🎃


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you for my card Michael!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay All! I just want to give a call of thanks to the following for their great work at getting their cards out so early. dee 14399, Snickers, Michael_candles, Hover Rocks and Thackerybinx. Thank you one and all. great looking cards. I will post a picture as soon as I get a few more cards.


----------



## SpoopyPris (Sep 8, 2019)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I bought some stuff to create with today, & have a busy crafting weekend planned! I hope to mail some out next week. Message me if anyone wants to exchange, no limit, & I'll mail to anywhere!


Hello there! I would love to exchange with you if you’re interested?


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello! 

I am a bit late to the exchange, but I am happy to see this going on this year. I have no limit and I can send anywhere! 

Cindy


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I still have room on my list. Planning to make my cards next weekend so message me if you want to exchange 🎃


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2020 Halloween card exchange! Let's give the USPS a reason to live.
> 
> ...


*
I would love to exchange cards with Everyone!! How do I go about this?!*


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2020 Halloween card exchange! Let's give the USPS a reason to live.
> 
> ...


*I am in and have a limit of 50 people! Do we have to make cards because I am not crafty like that? Also, I am new here so how do I PM someone?*


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Ladyfrog said:


> I still have room on my list. Planning to make my cards next weekend so message me if you want to exchange 🎃


Hi! Do I message you here? I am new here and would love to exchange cards!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Shadow Panther said:


> I am in-unlimited and no borders
> 
> sent pm’s to all above (if you don’t see me in your pm hit me up)


*Hi! I am new here and would like to exchange Halloween cards with you. Is this where I give you my address?*


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Ladyfrog said:


> I have received cards from Hostess, Hallowmas, Michael_candles, Homer Rocks, Thackerybinx and Snickers. Thank you! Y'all are way ahead of me! The card wreath is filling up fast!


Loving your wreath Ladyfrog!!!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello Everyone.. It's been awhile. I have sent messages out and hope to receive your addresses soon.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Received 3 more cards over the weekend. Thank you to Home Rocks, thackerybinx, and Michael-candles. I love them!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi guys!

So I am still waiting on my stamps to arrive so I haven't yet mailed out any cards that are sitting ready to go out. 

Also I've reached my limit for this year I think on the amount of cards I can get done. I had an unexpected surgery and hospitalization happen so won't be making probably any more cards except for the people that I've already agreed to exchange with. Hopefully by the time I get out of the hospital later this week my stamps will have arrived and I can get everybody's cards sent out ASAP.

Hope all of you are safe and doing well in the crazy year. Look forward to seeing more pics of the greetings everyone is getting.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

AsH-1031 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So I am still waiting on my stamps to arrive so I haven't yet mailed out any cards that are sitting ready to go out.
> 
> ...


Oh no! I hope you are ok. I think we'd all understand if you don't feel like making cards. Take care and feel better! 🎃🎃


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

hallowmas said:


> Thank you snickers for the Halloween greetings 🎃


You’re welcome!! It’s been fun spreading around some spooky cheer


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

NYKate-I replied to your pm but want to make sure your questions have been answered. Things can get a bit behind in here. If you have questions about anything don’t hesitate to pm someone. We are a friendly family here.

If we (anyone) have not connected just pm me. I have plenty of room


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

AsH omg I hope all is well. Take care of yourself and don’t worry about us.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

AsH sending Good thoughts your way. No worries here about anything beyond getting better. 

Our postal guy found the 4 books of Halloween stamps he'd been hanging onto for us since pre-pandemic times. So plenty to get us through this exchange and maybe Krampus too. 

Frog has finished up his creative swag addition to the cards. Working on assembling the cards this week. Overseas cards will go out in the next day or so the rest next week. If you are a late comer and wanna join in send me a message. I ALWAYS do a few extra's just in case.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Thank you for my card Michael!
> View attachment 737934
> View attachment 737935


You're most welcome!


----------



## LLR (Aug 15, 2019)

I have a few more openings for cards if anyone else wants to exchange, just PM me... just started making mine, hoping to get them out around the 1st or so!! Love all the ones I have received already! I have to get my ribbon up to display them all!!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes. It isn't a big deal, just had a incident happen to my left arm/elbow and had to have an unexpected emergency surgery done on it so that it didn't become a much worse and much more dangerous situation. 

Of course now I'm stuck with lots of time on my hands here in the hospital. I don't have my card crafting stuff here.🥴

The good thing is that before this fun filled visit to the ER I had almost finished with everyone's cards and mostly was just waiting on my stamps and to finish addressing envelopes and only my had 2 or 3 more cards to put together. 

Also very thankfully my surgery went well, recovery seems to be going good so far, and I may be out of here by Friday to continue healing and such at home and so I can still finish up the couple of remaining cards once I am back at my house this weekend. (plus hey! I am a righty so I have the use of my dominant hand!)😁

Anyhow, I will post again once I finally get them all in the mailbox so you guys will have some idea when you might be getting mine.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ash - Great to hear things have been going well. May the spirits continue to speed healing energy you way.
Michael_candles - A thank you for the lovely pumpkin card... So true we make pumpkins smile. 
Homer Rocks - Thanks go out to you for the Sweet card... Fingers crossed there is Trick or treating... not just tricks.


----------



## LIKate (Sep 22, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Feeling like you're living in an Iron Maiden? Moldy and stiff as a Mummy? Creaky joints of a Skeleton? Foggy brain of Frankenstein's Monster?
> 
> JOIN in the 2020 Halloween card exchange! Let's give the USPS a reason to live.
> 
> ...


I would love to do this!


----------



## LIKate (Sep 22, 2020)

woodward55 said:


> YYYYAAASSSS!!!!! Let's get it on!
> I am SO looking forward to sending cards out - no limit.
> Last year was my first time and it was FABULOUS to see everyone's style.





somethingwicked1959 said:


> Ok so it's been almost a year since I've been on the site. Can someone PLEASE tell me how to start a conversation, lol. Thanks in advance 🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃


What I do is Click onto the person’s Profile and it should say either Discussion or Conversation and click onto that.


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm totally in. This will be one of the best things that's happened to me in 2020 and that's no joke! Will send anywhere in the USA. I will say a limit of 20 (for now) Happy 1st day of fall!!!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Shadow Panther said:


> NYKate-I replied to your pm but want to make sure your questions have been answered. Things can get a bit behind in here. If you have questions about anything don’t hesitate to pm someone. We are a friendly family here.
> 
> If we (anyone) have not connected just pm me. I have plenty of room


*THANK YOU! *


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

BromBonez said:


> Some of my favorite stamps from years past:
> 
> View attachment 735497
> 
> ...


Thank You for sharing! I didn't even know about the global monster fantasy stamp set! I loved when the Universal Stamp Set came out years ago and wished it was done again.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

BromBonez said:


> Got my card today from the HostesswiththeMostess today. Thank you! I’ve never done this before on a forum, and it’s actually very fun.
> 
> Halloween season is on!
> View attachment 736963


*I love your Vintage pumpkins!! *


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

somethingwicked-O see you figured it out as I have your card semi made


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

AsH-1031 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So I am still waiting on my stamps to arrive so I haven't yet mailed out any cards that are sitting ready to go out.
> 
> ...


Ash, sorry to hear about your surgery. Hope u get back 2 feeling yourself asap.🎃


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

AsH-1031 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> So I am still waiting on my stamps to arrive so I haven't yet mailed out any cards that are sitting ready to go out.
> 
> ...


Oh no! I hope you are feeling better very soon!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi all-I've reached my limit on cards! I'm trying to make them all this year and find that time is just flying by waaay too fast. Also, thank you to Michael_Candles, hostesswiththemostess, and Hallomas for the awesome cards! I am so excited to post a picture of my card display once I receive a few more!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I've reached my limit as well. Time is just getting away from me. 2 girls quit at work and I've been working all day everyday. No way to make cards this year, which is a bummer cause thats the fun part. Store bought it is this year. 
Hope to send them very soon !


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

I also have reached my limit. They are all addressed, now the fun part. 🎃🖤🧡💀


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Happy Thursday! I have reached my limit and actually gone over a bit, as usual. I am sending out my overseas cards today and will try to finish the rest by next week. Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OK I was so frustrated trying to get my card done in word I had my Mom fix them for me. She has been a secretary for 48 years and knows more tricks about word than I can ever imagine. Cards will be going out and I won't need a wig.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

So...I sent out 19 cards today. I took them to the Post Office and they weighed them for me and said they were good to go...hopefully none of those come back to me. I also am waiting to get some more of the Halloween stamps. I used some I had left from last year. I still have a BUNCH more cards to get ready and send out so, if you don’t get yours from the first batch, they will be coming shortly!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The Great Pumpkin is delivering cards to brighten our days and light our nights with the candlelight glow 🎃


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

im in as well...i have been doing this for a few year now...want to keep it [email protected]!!lol Happu Haunting!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Batty Patty! What a great idea for a card!


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I love getting Halloween in the mail!🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Batty Patty! I got your card today 🖤🧡🖤🧡


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Homer Rocks said:


> Thanks everyone! I love getting Halloween in the mail!🎃🎃🎃
> View attachment 738636


I love those bats!! How are they hanging there??


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you Thackerybinx, Homer Rocks and Batty Patty - I received your special cards. They’re all so well made... what a bunch of talent up in this belfry! 

I just received two more cards today too. I’ll take a snap soon.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

International cards went out today.... may the owls wings get them where they need to be sooner then later.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Batty Patty - I got your card today! 🎃🎃


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

o no am i 2 late?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

christmascandy1 said:


> o no am i 2 late?


I haven't done my cards yet, so if you want to exchange with me just PM me 🎃


----------



## Pixie375 (Sep 26, 2020)

I just found this group. Love Halloween would like to swap. Open to all over, want to limit to 10 international cards. Open to 20 cards total for now. May add more after I get my first set sent.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have received some great cards already. I will get to individual thank you’d soon! I love them all so much. I have lots of room left for anybody that still wants to exchange, just send me a pm. My cards will go out by the end of the week.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Pinktallica22 for the card and goodies! There's a recipe card for pumpkin mallow pie (sounds delicious), a garbage pail kids card (blast from the past), a sticker (definitely adding to my collection) and a joke card. The joke reads "what kind of musical instruments do skeletons play? Trom-bones" 🤣 Guess what I play? Trom-bone - for real! How funny is that!


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks Batty and Pink!! I got my cards today!🎃🎃


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> I love those bats!! How are they hanging there??


I sent you a pm/conversation Holly.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I've filled my quota and my cards are all done & addressed. I am waiting on my stamps to come & I need to make my return address labels. If everything goes as planned I should have them in the mail this weekend. I've received 6 so far, they are all lovely.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Received 2 more! Thank you batty patty and pinktallica22. So cute!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

And like that, all 33 of my little cards have flown. Sputtering across the world they go, seeking new homes to haunt.

I drew each card with my inks. Either from scratch on blank cards for first 20 who I exchanged info with, or altered ( 😈) store cards for the remaining 13. No two are the same, but all equally made with the admiration and mystery of Halloween.

Here’s a sneak peak:


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks to Pink for the pump-a-lious card
Thanks to Batty Patty for the Very stylish card


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

Very excited to see what arrives BromBonez!
I would also like to thank Hostesswiththemostess, Hallowmas bookitty, Thackerybinx and Batty Patty for the lovely cards I have already recieved. I am going to make a little display area for them this week and might post a photo of it when i am done 
Also planning on sending my cards out the first (full) week of October, so hopefully by next week!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

BromBonez said:


> And like that, all 33 of my little cards have flown. Sputtering across the world they go, seeking new homes to haunt.
> 
> I drew each card with my inks. Either from scratch on blank cards for first 20 who I exchanged info with, or altered ( 😈) store cards for the remaining 13. No two are the same, but all equally made with the admiration and mystery of Halloween.
> 
> ...


I got your card today. Loving my Devil guy! I will definitely be framing him and putting
him out every year. Thank you Brom Bonez!!!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Batty Patty said:


> I got your card today. Loving my Devil guy! I will definitely be framing him and putting Love your artwork
> him out every year. Thank you Brom Bonez!!!
> 
> View attachment 739015


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Holly Haunter for the awesome pop up card!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

That cat card is so cute!!

Thank you to all I've received cards from so far. I love my cards I get each year and still have cards from years past.

On that note there was a printing error and cards are once again delayed. I will re-print on Thursday and get them mailed. I keep saying I'll have them worked out by summer each year and every year I wait till the last chance-lol.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Wow Brombonzes you have have awesome drawing skills, & battypatty got your card, very impressive artistic talent. Working on getting mine in the mail. Working on a reap & painting my house. Full plate!! Why di the reaper days feel like they r flying by??? Its been raining here & I need to spray paint. Happy Halloween everyone! 🎃🎃🎃 picked up some giant pumpkins this last weekend. My favorite Halloween thing to do carve them & make the seeds, cant wait. 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Hosstesswiththemostess! Happy pumpkin day!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Brom Bonez! This is hilarious! I LOVE the art work you added, that's cool!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Homer Rocks said:


> Thanks everyone! I love getting Halloween in the mail!🎃🎃🎃
> View attachment 738636


Love your mantel scarf. 🦇🦇🦇 I mentioned to someone the other day. that they said the COVID virus came originally from bats, I have bats everywhere in my house, looks like a bat🦇🦇🦇 COVID party at my haunted house. Oh and the state quarter that was released in January, Virgin islands, a mama with her baby bat!!! Hum. .....weird coincidence I'd say 🖤🎃🦇🦇🦇🦇


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

If anyone w still like to exchange plz send address..thanks!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Sent you a pm christmascandy1


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Brom Bonez for the "trick" card! Great artwork and I love your creative turn of phrase 🎃


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Ladyfrog said:


> Thank you Brom Bonez for the "trick" card! Great artwork and I love your creative turn of phrase 🎃





Lady Arsenic said:


> Thank you Brom Bonez! This is hilarious! I LOVE the art work you added, that's cool!





somethingwicked1959 said:


> Wow Brombonzes you have have awesome drawing skills, 🎃🎃🎃





Batty Patty said:


> I got your card today. Loving my Devil guy! I will definitely be framing him and putting
> him out every year. Thank you Brom Bonez!!!


Thanks everyone. I’m so happy you like your cards. I wasn’t sure what to send since I’ve never done this on a forum, so figured one of my little doodles would have to do.

Now can’t help but think about a winter/ holiday/Yuletide card 🤔


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm in and will start with 25 in the USA, since this is my first year.


----------



## emilybinx (Aug 22, 2016)

Just put my cards in the mail! Have gotten a few trickling in, thanks so much!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Thackerybinx! I received your card today! Also, I mailed out the rest of mine today. Unfortunately, my post office was sold out of the Halloween stamps so I had to go with a non-spooky stamp.


----------



## FifiMata (Sep 14, 2020)

Thank you @hostesswiththemostess I got my card!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks got out to Chocolatechip197 for the fun card
Thanks to Holly Haunter and Red Flayer for the eye popping card.
Thanks also to Brom Bonez for the lovely inked card

If any new comers wanna exchange please send me a message so I can add you to the list.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Chocolatechip1979 for the Halloween joke with cute black kitty sticker 🎃


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok my cards will go out Friday. 

lauralouthatswho-sent you a pm so we can connect


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

if anyone is interested w exchanging w me...i bought alot more supplies yesterday and i can do international 2!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Thanks got out to Chocolatechip197 for the fun card
> Thanks to Holly Haunter and Red Flayer for the eye popping card.
> Thanks also to Brom Bonez for the lovely inked card
> 
> If any new comers wanna exchange please send me a message so I can add you to the list.


I would like to exchange cards, at least 25 within the USA. I'm new to forums and am not sure how to PM here. Thank you!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I am capped out. My cards have all been mailed today, I hope they make it to everyone ok.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been meaning to thank Michael Candles for the witch card, perfectly Halloweenish and love the ghost sticker, and Homer Rocks, very chic and crafty. And then I recently received cards from Holly Haunter - LOVE this pop up card!, Pinktallica - so many goodies with a poem, a recipe, and a joke (what runs around a haunted house and never stops?... a fence!), and Chocolatechip1979 - funny, love the stickers! Thanks again. I'm really enjoying all of them.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

christmascandy1 said:


> if anyone is interested w exchanging w me...i bought alot more supplies yesterday and i can do international 2!!


I'd be interested, I'm in the USA. I make my own and since I just joined the forum and found out about this, I won't get them mailed out until next week, but am liking this whole idea!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Cindy! This is really cute!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Holly Haunter said:


> Thank you Thackerybinx! I received your card today! Also, I mailed out the rest of mine today. Unfortunately, my post office was sold out of the Halloween stamps so I had to go with a non-spooky stamp.


order them online , arrives usually in a week or sooner


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

the Great pumpkin has delivered many Halloween greetings 🎃 
I will be posting pictures 
thank you all for these happy tidings 🎃


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I sent you a message LlKate, JenniferRene, and Lauralouthatswho. I will be sending out a small second batch. Anyone else who would still like to exchange, please let me know.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> I'm in and will start with 25 in the USA, since this is my first year.


I w love to exchange w u..as i bought a bunch more stuff and i found my stuff from last year now


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

10.02.2020 I just messaged several people, and if I haven't messaged you but you would like to exchange cards let me know. I originally set a limit, but I'm opening it up to anyone, anywhere.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok the flying monkeys now have cards to deliver


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Cindy G! We got your card today  love the wax seal!!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Same here, got your card today Cindy G, thank you very much. Loved the seal as well.

Nice to see mail with a seal can still make it in one piece.

Setting up my card area...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Julianne! I've always wanted a pet ghost to keep the cats busy!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I received 3 more spooky greetings today! Thank you Christmascandy1, Julianne and CindyG! Christmascandy1 I love the giant bats and the spooky tag 🎃 CindyG the wax seal is a great touch - my husband said "somebody went old school" as he handed me the card 🦇 Julianne I will definitely have a spooktacular Halloween!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you Pinktellica22 for your amazing light up card, and all the accoutrement! I’ll have to try the recipe... I’m also a sucker for anything GPK! 🖤🎃


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you to Holly Haunter/Red Flayer, Cindy and Julianne. I received all three of your lovely cards. I’ve given them shelter in my private Haunted House.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi guys, 
I got all my cards mailed out today so everyone will hopefully start getting theirs by sometime next week. Also, when I got home from the hospital I had several wonderful cards waiting for me! I got an amazing variety of different kinds which definitely brightened my day. Here's a quick run down of the cards I recently got:

* Thank you Vicky for your cool card that made me think of the old PBS Mystery! show that my family would watch on Sundays which used the same artist's work. 

* Thanks Batty Patty for your great handmade batty card. 🦇🦇 

* BromBonez, your voodoo zombie guy that you drew was amazing; love the design.

*ChocolateChip I liked the funny "bloodsucker" card you sent. Thank you.

Hope everyone is enjoying the first few days of October. Looking forward to finding out people are finally getting my cards, sorry for the slightly delay on getting mine out.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

I have been receiving some AWESOME cards!!! 
I have to say I'm a "sensitive" 🔮 and I can feel the LOVE 🧡 & pure happiness eminating from the cards as I'm opening them. 🦇 Good vibes, = ) 
🧡🖤 Happy Halloween! 🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

AsH-1031 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got all my cards mailed out today so everyone will hopefully start getting theirs by sometime next week. Also, when I got home from the hospital I had several wonderful cards waiting for me! I got an amazing variety of different kinds which definitely brightened my day. Here's a quick run down of the cards I recently got:
> 
> * Thank you Vicky for your cool card that made me think of the old PBS Mystery! show that my family would watch on Sundays which used the same artist's work.
> ...


Glad your back home, enjoying the small things. 🧡


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

BromBonez said:


> Thank you to Holly Haunter/Red Flayer, Cindy and Julianne. I received all three of your lovely cards. I’ve given them shelter in my private Haunted House.
> View attachment 739522
> View attachment 739524
> View attachment 739523
> View attachment 739527


Love this! It’s the perfect place for haunted cards  Can we see a picture of the outside of your haunted house?? Please?


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

AsH-1031 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got all my cards mailed out today so everyone will hopefully start getting theirs by sometime next week. Also, when I got home from the hospital I had several wonderful cards waiting for me! I got an amazing variety of different kinds which definitely brightened my day. Here's a quick run down of the cards I recently got:
> 
> * Thank you Vicky for your cool card that made me think of the old PBS Mystery! show that my family would watch on Sundays which used the same artist's work.
> ...


How are you feeling? Glad to hear you are home! I hope you have a quick and easy recovery. 🧡🖤🧡🖤


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Mine hit the mail on Thursday, so hopefully people will start receiving soon.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you Brom Bonez! You are so creative, love it!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Received a few more cards and forgot to post. Thank you Holly Haunter & Cindy G! I love the cards and the extra goodies!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Last chance if anybody else wants to exchange with me! I'm starting my cards tonight and hopefully have them all out by the end of the week 🎃


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I got a few more cards the other day. Thanks to Carla - Christmascandy1 - adorable card with amazing treats! Loving the ring, pics, stickers, and light up spooky cat. Thank you Arienella, Awesome glitter and stickers, and Vicky - Thackerybinx, such a cool, creative homemade card.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin has been bring tidings of joy .
thank you all for your creative and thoughtful greetings
pictures soon 🎃


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> Love this! It’s the perfect place for haunted cards  Can we see a picture of the outside of your haunted house?? Please?


Sure. I’ll take some snaps and post them soon. Perhaps even take a peek in the attic.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

So my darling husband is currently recovering from an accident so he gets the mail every day & occasionally he opens a card. I have no issue with that, but he lost some envelopes and I don't know who two of my cards are from. One is a Candy Corn and it says Happy Halloween from Texas. I have five people on my list from Texas, and I've received two so far. So it was either pinktallica22, darellarose or Spookybella977.... anyone claim it? Also, I have one that is a cool drawing of a bat w/a ghost on the inside... who sent that one?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank to everyone who sent goodies. I also love the cards. I will sent a massive personal ty closer to Halloween.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I just love going to the mailbox this time of year 🎃 Four cards today! Thank you Ash for the thoughtful card about the origins of Halloween and the notepad (always need those), Shadow for the ouija board card and super cool bookmark (I'm a major bookworm so it will come in handy), Cally for the lovely, spooky haunted house card and LLR for the spooktacular, creepy fun card!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh my gosh you guys-I got 6 cards yesterday in the mail! It was so fun to open the mailbox and see so many awesome Halloween greetings. Thank you Brom Bonez, Nicolita3, Ash, Woodward 55, Goth Kitty Lady, and Callyn. I just love them all! Also, thank you to those who sent goodies and confetti - they will all go to good use.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

BROMBONEZ, PLEASE show us your haunted house. I'm soooooo interested to see it. The upside down cross on the headboard, ooooohhh. I've always wanted to do 1. Lack of space & $$$$ but I may have to throw out some furniture, & sell some stuff, lol. When u find sometime we would all LOVE 2 c it. THANKS in advance. Valerie ⚰🦇🎃


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Araniella & Shadow! These are great!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

All cards I have addresses for went out this morning.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Time for LOTS of thank yous
Thank you to Araniella for the candy-lious card
Thanks to SpoopyPris for the sticker filled card

Yesterday was a bonanza of cards received
Shadow Black thank you for the personalized Initial cards
Julianne thank you for pretty card
emilybinx - a thank you for Hand drawn ghost
Lady Arsenic - thank you for the card and lovely bookmark
Callyln - thanks for the haunted house greetings
Goth Kitty Lady - Thanks for the lovely card
nicolita3 - Thank you for the lovely vintage flavored card and beautiful key ring
darrellarose - Thanks for your beautiful crafting


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I've gotten 6 cards so far: Thank yous to hostesswiththemostess, Brombonez, hallowmas, Cindy G., Holly Haunter, and (just half an hour ago) Shadow Panther! Here's a photo of them all on the shelf above my desk.


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Lady Arsenic said:


> View attachment 739339
> View attachment 739340
> 
> Thank you Cindy! This is really cute!





Holly Haunter said:


> Thank you Cindy G! We got your card today  love the wax seal!!
> View attachment 739407
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

Lady Arsenic said:


> View attachment 739339
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome! I love adding fun little quotes. This one was from Practical Magic. 

Cindy


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

BromBonez said:


> Same here, got your card today Cindy G, thank you very much. Loved the seal as well.
> 
> Nice to see mail with a seal can still make it in one piece.
> 
> Setting up my card area...



Awesome! Glad to hear the seal made it in one piece to you as well. This was the first year I attempted the seal and will do it every year from now on!

Cindy


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

I still have cards to send out if anyone else is game. Sadly no more Halloween stamps for me, but I do have cards!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

We got 5 cards today ! I just got home so we haven't opened them yet. My daughter likes to make a big production of it lol. I'm not even sure who they are from yet. Thanks to follow....
I also got all my cards out today , I didn't get to make cards and I'm really bummed. I'm going to do the Krampus exchange and hope to make them for that one. Thats part of the fun, I wish I had my act together.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> How are you feeling? Glad to hear you are home! I hope you have a quick and easy recovery. 🧡🖤🧡🖤


Thanks Holly Hunter! I am doing really well and am back to work now, with some restrictions. But things have gone as well as they possibly could have and I am very thankful for that. I even managed to get some halloween decorations put out on my porch this weekend.  Hoping that my cards will start reaching some of you very soon.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have several more cards that have reached me yesterday and today!
Shadow Panther - thank you for lovely celtic knot card. 
Papa Legba - your wife's an amazing artist; thank you for sharing her raven piece
Julianne - I love the cute happy little ghosts on your card. 
Nicolita - I absolutely adore the vintage halloween artwork on your card. Thank you the 
bonus surprise of awesome keyring you included as well.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

This greeting exchange has made me want to make cards! have never done it. Not sure where I should start. But the amazing people in this forum have definitely given me some ideas to work off of. Hopefully I will be ready for the next exchange!
Thanks to all who took the time to send cards (not just to me but to anyone)! I have really enjoyed receiving them all and have tried to thank everyone individually as they have come in. Also, not sure how I'm going to display them....


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

View attachment 739836


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

*I would like to thank Nicolita,Batty Patty,Hallowmas,Hostess with The Mostess,ASH 1031 and Cindy G for all the awesome cards I received this week. Thank you everyone!*


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the Halloween greetings 🎃 
the Great pumpkin brings Halloween greetings 🎃
looking forward to the krampus / Yule exchange 🎃


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Shadow! I received your card today and love the story of Halloween you included on the back!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Got a whole slew of cards yesterday. Big thanks to Nicolita3, love the vintage card and the cute charms; Lady Arsenic, the card and tag are so pretty; Emily Binx, I love the card with the cute drawings; Ash P, the Ouija card, bookmark and skull are so cool; LLR, love the stickers on my card; Shadow Panther, the History of Halloween on my initial card is awesome; Callyln, the card is beautiful. Thank you all!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, all! 

I just wanted to drop a quick note to let folks know that we should be sending our cards on the 10th, or 12th. It's a few days later than originally anticipated, but everything should still arrive well in advance of the Big Day.

I also wanted to post a quick photo of our entryway....cards have begun to arrive here, and it's making things appear appropriately seasonal. 

With any luck, we'll be taking up space on the wall in the near future...thanks to all who have sent them our way!


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

I've been busy so I haven't been able to take very many pictures, but I have received so many cards! These are the ones in my living room:









These are the ones in my office:


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> All cards I have addresses for went out this morning.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WOW! I'm loving all my cards. Today I got my very own poison medicine cabinet!! Look how cool!
















Thank you DellaRose! It's so unique! (And it's my name!)
PapaLegba, I saw in a previous post that your wife made this beautiful raven card! It's so cool, thank you
















Oh, I forgot the card that DellaRose sent. This came with my Arsenic 
















All my cards so far have been great, & I cant wait to see the next ones!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The past couple of days we got several cards !! So much fun. Thanks to, Ash-P, GothKitty lady, Lady Arsenic, Shadow Black, Cindy, Hallowmas boo kitty, Hostesswiththemostess, Holly Haunter and Red Flayer ( give Red Flayer a special thank you! , and Papa Legba.
We love everyone of them, I hope everybody signs up for the Krampus exchange, it's more fun with lots of people.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Three more cards today! 
Darrellarose - what a fantastic miniature! I love it!! Love the vintage look!
Nicolita3- what a lovely vintage card and I love the keychain! I have to quick put it somewhere before my cat runs off with it - she loves shiny objects! 
Ditsterz - great zombie card and stickers! I love it!
Thank you all!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

more thanks for more cards
Thanks to Cindy G for our flying witch card
A thank you to woodward55 for the cat card 
Thank you to LLR for the fang-tasitc card
Thanks go to AsH-1031 for the ouija card and coffin bookmark
Thanks to thackerybinx for the spidery snowglobe like care


----------



## nik176 (Aug 22, 2020)

I just wanted to say thank you so much for the cards I’ve received so far, they are wonderful and brighten my day every time I get one! This is truly making my October spooktacular!!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Ladyfrog said:


> Three more cards today!
> Darrellarose - what a fantastic miniature! I love it!! Love the vintage look!
> Nicolita3- what a lovely vintage card and I love the keychain! I have to quick put it somewhere before my cat runs off with it - she loves shiny objects!
> Ditsterz - great zombie card and stickers! I love it!
> ...


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Love the coffin!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I received two more amazing cards yesterday! Thank you Papa Legba for the card. That is some amazing watercolor talent-I just love the Raven in the Griffendor scarf  Also, thank you Darrellarose for the card and miniature! I just love pumpkins so it was perfect!








Here is my card display so far. I’m just loving all of these cards!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hay All!!
SSSHHHHH!!!! Im hiding. My poor mail box was overflowing. the job and family have kept me running all week. The post office hours have been cut so getting there has been a challenge, I have about Half my cards out and I hope to get the other half out this weekend. I have recieved so many wonderful cards this week. Thank you all so much. I PM everyone blut I just want to say thanks for hanging in there with me.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Three more today 🎃
Papa legba - what a gorgeous watercolor painting of a raven! You are very talented!
Disembodied voice- cute card and stickers!
Stinkerbell and Frog prince - cemeteries, full moon, werewolf and witchy treat, oh my! 2020 is certainly a Halloween to remember!
Thank you!! 

I'm running behind so I'm getting about 10 cards in the mail every day. As usual, I have over-extended myself but that's OK! I have a long weekend ahead of me and it's going to rain so plenty of time indoors 🎃


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

Its been a hard week at work but I got home to nothing but cards in the mail today!! I messaged everyone but here's a big public THANK YOU!! I'm running out of space on my mantel. 👻


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Got another great card yesterday 
















Thank you Disembodiedvoice!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I received two more cards! Thank you Stinkerbell and Frog Prince and thank you disembodiedvoice! These are great cards! I added them to my card wall 🧡🖤🧡🖤


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

2 more cards today, Stinkerbell and Frogprince I always love your cemetery pictures!








Thank you Nicole, this is really cool!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I gave up on waiting for my Halloween postage stamps and went and mailed all of my cards today. The trick was on me when I got home and found the stamps had been delivered. 🤷‍♀️ 🤣 Next year.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got some more incredible greetings from my awesome forum friends! 
Big thank yous to ...
Spooky Spoof - thank you so very much for the coin and candy. Always love getting stuff from across the world.
disembodied voice - thank you guys for the cute little halloween stickers and the cool old school pumpkin card. 
LLR - thank you for the colorful handmade card. Loved the expression on the black cat especially.
darrellarose - your craftiness is amazing. Loved my black box and the cute little coffin tag with it.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mail Call!

I feel like I'm forgetting some, but here's what I have received so far! Thank you all so much! 








LLR
Hostess with the Mostess
ChocolateChip 1979 - that one made me LOL for real!
Michael_candles
Hallowmas








Homer Rocks
PapaLegba
Pinktallica - that recipes sounds so good!
Ash-1031 I love the bookmark!








Nicolita, the charm/keychain is so cute!
Shadow - I'm taking the little ghost notepad to work and I'll use it there!! 

Thanks again everyone - now I get to get busy getting mine addressed!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> I gave up on waiting for my Halloween postage stamps and went and mailed all of my cards today. The trick was on me when I got home and found the stamps had been delivered. 🤷‍♀️ 🤣 Next year.


Ohhhh NOOO no reason to wait to make use of your stamps... we'll have the Krampus card exchange going in a matter of weeks and after that there is the Bloody Valentines then Walpurgus, and lastly a Red White and Dead 4th of July... Lots of chances to send greetings


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Ohhhh NOOO no reason to wait to make use of your stamps... we'll have the Krampus card exchange going in a matter of weeks and after that there is the Bloody Valentines then Walpurgus, and lastly a Red White and Dead 4th of July... Lots of chances to send greetings


Excellent!! I'll start planning now (...googles Walpurgus...)


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you to the following:
Stinkerbelle & Frog Prince- awesome graveyard scenes as usual.
Ditsterz- Beautiful card and love the stickers 
Carla Kiely- love the Snoopy card


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Ohhhh NOOO no reason to wait to make use of your stamps... we'll have the Krampus card exchange going in a matter of weeks and after that there is the Bloody Valentines then Walpurgus, and lastly a Red White and Dead 4th of July... Lots of chances to send greetings


What is *Walpurgus?*


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Stink and Frog ! We got our card yesterday, creepy cool as always !


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you Shadow Black. Love the history of the holiday you shared on the card and the pumpkin notepad.

Thank you hostesswiththemostess. Love the lil bat cut outs you added inside your card.

Thank you Stinkerbell & FrogPrince. Love the creepy card with the spider web framed witch.

Thank you Batty Patty. Love the homemade card with bat theme.

Thank you Kathy Reymont. Love the cute jack o'lantern card with spooky cut outs.

Thank you Skullie. Love the homemade covid inspired card. I know putting together a card with the special tabs took a bit of extra effort.

Thank you Cindy. Love the card with spooky cut outs.

Thank you Hallowmas Bookitty. Love the spooky dance party.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you vicky. Love the "clue" card with the homemade spiders.

Thank you Pink. Love the horror character bit in the card. Also appreciate the recipe, sticker, jack card & especially the garbage pail kid card. I bought a lot of those when I was a kid.

Thank you Dee14399 for the homemade haunted house card. Love the owl stamp.

Thank you Spooky Spoof. Love the homemade jack o'lantern tree card. Thanks for the candy & U.K. coin.

Thank you Nicolita3. Love the vintage Halloween card with the skull & bat charm.

Thank you Snickers. Love the homemade mummy & ghost card.

Thank you disembodied voice. Love the jack o'lantern card with the stickers.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

A whole gaggle of cards arrived today, was the post just holding these for me or what?

I’m waiting to sit down and open them all.
Thanks to Laura Lou, NY Kate, Halloweenier, DigitalChick, Nicolita3, Spooky Spoof, Stinkerbell& Frog Prince and Skullie.

I will post images soon.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Pictures soon..


----------



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)

Four cards have made it all the way to Australia so far! Hopefully mine start reaching your shores soon too!


----------



## Ashrock2000 (Oct 14, 2020)

I would love to participate! I'm in for 25! USA only please!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got a couple more!


















































These are all so pretty, I don't know where you all get them from, but they are great! Thanks Kathy, Fifi, Gertie, & LauraLouThatsWho!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I received four more cards! Thank you to Nik176, Dee 14399, Katzilla, and Halloweeenier! I love them all and have added them to my card wall.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

So it seems my Lucy Westenra, who I adopted a few years back, decided SHE was opening my cards now.

I won’t be cross...she tends to get her way around here.

They are all lovely, thank you.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

disembodiedvoice said:


> The past couple of days we got several cards !! So much fun. Thanks to, Ash-P, GothKitty lady, Lady Arsenic, Shadow Black, Cindy, Hallowmas boo kitty, Hostesswiththemostess, Holly Haunter and Red Flayer ( give Red Flayer a special thank you! , and Papa Legba.
> We love everyone of them, I hope everybody signs up for the Krampus exchange, it's more fun with lots of people.





Lady Arsenic said:


> I got a couple more!
> View attachment 740685
> View attachment 740686
> View attachment 740687
> ...


*I LOVE the Lucy Westenra!!! 🎃👻*


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

BromBonez said:


> So it seems my Lucy Westenra, who I adopted a few years back, decided SHE was opening my cards now.
> 
> I won’t be cross...she tends to get her way around here.
> 
> ...


She looks like she's enjoying them!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

After a rather busy weekend and a blustery Tuesday with no power time to send out more Thank Yous
Dee14399 - for the spooky greetings
PapaLegba - for the watercolored Raven
disembodiedvoice - for the pumpkin card and stickers
Halloweeeiner - for the owlish greetiigs
Ditsterz - for the zombie-lious card
Skullie, Ez and Coby Zettle - WOW thanks for not only getting this year's card to us but the missing card from last year as always your cards are over the top
NYKate - for the elegant B&W card
Lauralouthatswho - for the cute Frank card
KATZILLA - for the halloween greetings


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

finally got some photos of cards received so far - in no particular order.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Today my husband said "how does it feel to be popular?" as he handed me today's batch of cards. He might be a little jealous 🎃
NY Kate - thank you for the confetti filled card - from Amityville no less!
Lauralouthatswho - thank you for the handmade card - the Frankenstein jack o'lantern is adorable!
Dee14399 - thank you for the ghostly handmade card!
Halloweeeiner - thank you for the festive jack o'lantern card!
Skullie - thank you for another awesome handmade puzzle card! I love all the topical details!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

More cards opened today by Lucy.

Thank you! These are all so neat and special. Definitely a new tradition.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I've been slacking lately. OK not really slacking, just busy decorating & trying to get ahead of the garden again. I finally got everything out but some tomatoes & a few other cold weather veggies, canned some pickled jalepenos, & I am DONE with that fricking garden now!!

My cards are going out tomorrow, I've received a ton of cards I'm just putting them up tomorrow & then I'll take some pics, so many are so cool & some of youse guys put a lot more work into them than I did. 

Oh I had great plans....gonna make all homemade cards, personalize each one with a drawing, but somehow October got away from me & I had to fall back on my stash of cards I bought to frame & sell at the fire department. Since they aren't having any functions until...well...who knows any more, I'm glad I had the stash.They do have a few things in them so there's that.

My cards will be going out tomorrow after I drop my ballot at a drop box!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin brings joy this entire month 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Skullie & fam, Thank you so such for an amazing hand made card. The details, textures and pulling intricacies are amazing. 

I’d post photos but I don’t want to ruin the surprise for others who may not of received theirs yet. Very cool!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

This has been such a fun card exchange! No two cards are alike, each has its own personality and "take" on Halloween. I love it!!! My card display is bursting at the seams.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Just got the mail, sitting here with my favorite tea in my witches brew mug opening cards & OMG SKELLIE, i remember your card from last year as well!! Like Brombonez said I dont want to spoil it for anyone either. But your cards are always so impressive!! Excellent job, so fitting. Thanks so much really enjoyed your card, & the laugh. Really appreciating everyone's efforts, especially this year. It's been a doosie! Your the art teacher I always hoped for lol!! Great job Skellie. 🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Just got the mail, sitting here with my favorite tea in my witches brew mug opening cards & OMG SKELLIE, i remember your card from last year as well!! Like Brombonez said I dont want to spoil it for anyone either. But your cards are always so impressive!! Excellent job, so fitting. Thanks so much really enjoyed your card, & the laugh. Really appreciating everyone's efforts, especially this year. It's been a doosie! Your the art teacher I always hoped for lol!! Great job Skellie. 🎃


Ps when do u start making cards, Easter?


----------



## Poepoe (Jun 12, 2015)

I just want to take time to thank everyone for the cards you sent. This was my first year and I loved it. It has made Halloween even more fun. They were all so wonderful. Thank you, from PoePoe


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Finally made it to the post office but our little post office only had fruits & veggie stamps so that's what I got, fruits & veggiees. They're actually very pretty stamps.

And my guess is that she starts working on next year's cards on Nov. 1!! 

Which is what I might have to do for next year's card exchange!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I am so bummed but I received 3 of the cards I sent out back today. I am worried that more of my cards will be coming back to my mailbox instead of making it to yours. I have messaged the three people whose cards I have back, but if you are still waiting on yours from me, please know that if it comes back to me, I will be sending it again. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Something Wicked1959, Digital Chick, NY Kate, and Skullie for the wonderful cards!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Skullie always makes the most awesome cards-I look forward to them each year


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Snickers was my first Card to go out and she still hasn't received it. Very Strange.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I just want to thank everyone for the wonderful cards. I think I am only waiting on a few more. They are all great. It's been nice to get them all around the house, especially since I didn't really decorate for Halloween this year other than a few little things. Too much going on in my life, so I just didn't have the time/energy.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Thank You to everyone for your creative Halloween cards!! So happy to be part of this awesome community!! 🎃👻👺😈🤖


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Lisa48317 - definitely a spook-tacular season! 
Spooky spoof - thank you for the card, candy and coin! Always so fun to get mail from across the pond!


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Greetings all, 
Hope that everyone is having a great October so far. It always seems like this month flies by and I never have enough time to get everything I want to do done. That being said I have gotten behind in thanking some of the people who I've gotten cards from! So without further ado... 

Stinkerbell & Frog Prince - I always know it's your card when I see some awesome cemetery photos.  Thanks for the cool little black and orange silhouette card inside.

Dee14399 - loved all the black cats and holographic "spooky" letters on the front of your card. Thank you.

Lady Frog - thank you for the cute handmade jack-o-lantern card. Hope you "Creep it real" this halloween too. 

NYKate- thanks for the lovely note in your card. Glad I could add something good to your October with my simple card.

Nicole - I love those little black & white cards you found; they remind me of vintage flash art. Thank you.

Julie - Oh my gosh! Your hand made raven card is awesome plus I'm a sucker for some Poe references especially at halloween.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you so much to Lady Frog, Halloweeiner, NY Kate, and Lisa48317 I love my cards!!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Almost full


----------



## nik176 (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you guys so much, getting these cards always makes my day!!🧡🖤


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Finally got a couple of pictures and a moment to post of all the cards I have gotten so far. Thanks guys.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

3 more cards yesterday! Thank you to Something Wicked-beautiful card!
A Little Bit Scary- love the amazing embossed card and the added touch to the envelope!
Skullie, EZ, & Coby Zettle- I absolutely love the story card! Y’all put in so much work and it is fantastic as usual!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you to PoePoe, A Little Bit Scary, and RCAIG for the cards, stickers, and joke! They are great!

Also, I went to the post office and re-sent the four cards that I had returned to me for some reason. I was worried there was not enough postage, but they weighed them and assured me that it was fine. Since the addresses were all correct, they should get there this time assuming there are no more postal shenanigans!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Postal shenanigans... have to grrr at it all. I'm thinking it has more to do with the individual Postal Masters. We have had several post master changes over the past few years. The most recent ones have been rather strict. For the Red White and Dead the current one send all our cards back NOT because they were oversized, NOT because they was heavy. They accknoweldged they were fine both is size and weight NOPE they wanted over $3 more in postage casue they didn't "feel" like there was only paper in the envelope. I had added a small crocheted item had to take them out and send my cards without swag. Was told if they had let the orginal with the crocheted item go someone somewhere would get fired. Hoping that things return to normal soon.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Time for more thank yous
Ladyfrog - thank you for the lovely purple haunted house card
lisa48317 - thanks for the Halloween still life card
A little bit scary - Love the embossed envelope and spooky woods card
Poepoe - Very nice dearly departed hanging card
Somethingwicked1 - thanks for the pirate greetings
DigitalChick - Thanks for the lovely witch scene, was it hand inked?
nik176- thank you for the boo-tiful card


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Something Wicked! The envelope was pretty too!
















Really pretty, and I do hope to be a little wicked that night! Thanks!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I think I’m waiting on 5 cards still...plus I still have these I can’t identify...the candy corn says from Texas, but I have two people left from there.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone 🎃🎃🎃
I am so sorry that my cards went out so late ...again 😭 all 50 cards left today! I was so happy to have that many!
I apologize to everyone who receives their card after Halloween. 😢🎃
I checked my PO BOX and want to Thank everyone who has sent me a card!! I am so excited to open them all!!! Thank you all for being part of one of my favorite and most special Halloween traditions 🎃💕
I did find something strange in my PO BOX!! One of the letters I sent out last year was among the letters I received! How?!? Where was this letter all year long?! Billy Bones if you see this your card came back to me a year later! 😢


----------



## Ashrock2000 (Oct 14, 2020)

Where did you find this beauty!!!! Wow she is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Spookybella977 said:


> Hi Everyone 🎃🎃🎃
> I am so sorry that my cards went out so late ...again 😭 all 50 cards left today! I was so happy to have that many!
> I apologize to everyone who receives their card after Halloween. 😢🎃
> I checked my PO BOX and want to Thank everyone who has sent me a card!! I am so excited to open them all!!! Thank you all for being part of one of my favorite and most special Halloween traditions 🎃💕
> ...


How crazy you got it back a year later! Don't feel bad - the last of my cards are going out tomorrow. I don't mind getting cards after the big day - it just extends the fun!


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

That's so funny!! While buying stamps at the post office the clerk offered to take my Christmas cards and they would mail them and it turns out they never did, that they forgot and my lesson from a few years ago and is to mail it myself.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Postal shenanigans... have to grrr at it all. I'm thinking it has more to do with the individual Postal Masters. We have had several post master changes over the past few years. The most recent ones have been rather strict. For the Red White and Dead the current one send all our cards back NOT because they were oversized, NOT because they was heavy. They accknoweldged they were fine both is size and weight NOPE they wanted over $3 more in postage casue they didn't "feel" like there was only paper in the envelope. I had added a small crocheted item had to take them out and send my cards without swag. Was told if they had let the orginal with the crocheted item go someone somewhere would get fired. Hoping that things return to normal soon.


That's crazy! I remember you mentioning something about that back in the summer. Hmmmm...I'm hoping that wasn't it for mine, as it very easily could be. There was a raised cardboard part in a few of the greetings that I sent out and I'm sure those would "feel" like something else in there. AHHH. The crazy part was when I took them back to the post office, the post lady saw that one of my cards was to go abroad and had the "cannot forward" sticker on it like the other three. She said that was "nonsense", peeled all of the stickers off, and re-mailed them for me. I was thinking they may have needed more postage, but she assured me that they didn't...I'm keeping my fingers crossed on these!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Holly Haunter said:


> That's crazy! I remember you mentioning something about that back in the summer. Hmmmm...I'm hoping that wasn't it for mine, as it very easily could be. There was a raised cardboard part in a few of the greetings that I sent out and I'm sure those would "feel" like something else in there. AHHH. The crazy part was when I took them back to the post office, the post lady saw that one of my cards was to go abroad and had the "cannot forward" sticker on it like the other three. She said that was "nonsense", peeled all of the stickers off, and re-mailed them for me. I was thinking they may have needed more postage, but she assured me that they didn't...I'm keeping my fingers crossed on these!


I agree it's crazy it's like each post master is their own little dictator. Our last 3 have been real such and such. When he returned our Summer exchange cards he was so if we let them go as is if someone somewhere along the time decided they were in need of more postage they first would get sent back to you and someone here would get fired for letting them go. Because it felt like something other then paper in the envelope it was NOW a package and needed package rates. Other thing that ticks me off is now I pay for 2 day priorty shipping and it's taking 5 or more days to get somewhere.... so frustrating. I hope we get back to some normalize soon.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> How crazy you got it back a year later! Don't feel bad - the last of my cards are going out tomorrow. I don't mind getting cards after the big day - it just extends the fun!


You are right, I do love receiving cards after Halloween! Thank You my friend!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤🧡🖤
Hi everyone, 
Just wanted to say a collective THANK YOU!! to everyone who has sent me a card. They were All so nice. Getting cards always elevates ones Halloween Spirits! ( especially when the only mail you get is from bill.) Lol And I must say I especially needed them this year. Some were regular, some were embellished, & some were hand made, & some were simply stunning. But they were all sent with Halloween Spirit, 💀 & most of all love & goodwill. And after the year we've had, LORD knows we could all use some more love & goodwill. It's been an especially ****ty year for me. So, thank you, thank you, thank you for making my Halloween 🎃 a little more special. To everyone, Wishing you all the 🦇
sp👀kiest 🕷 fun filled, full moon, extra hour ROCKIN Halloween!!!
Much love, 
Something Wicked
🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I agree it's crazy it's like each post master is their own little dictator. Our last 3 have been real such and such. When he returned our Summer exchange cards he was so if we let them go as is if someone somewhere along the time decided they were in need of more postage they first would get sent back to you and someone here would get fired for letting them go. Because it felt like something other then paper in the envelope it was NOW a package and needed package rates. Other thing that ticks me off is now I pay for 2 day priorty shipping and it's taking 5 or more days to get somewhere.... so frustrating. I hope we get back to some normalize soon.


Hi stinkerbell, if you've paid for priority shipping & the package didn't arrive on time you are entitled to a refund. Its happened to me. And I called them out on it. A guarantee is a guarantee. I filled a claim, very simple 1 page claim & I was refunded the price I paid. Fyi, more $ 2 buy more cards & stamps! Lol. Happy Halloween to u, hubby & rob, & all your fur & feathered friends. 🎃


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes we could try to get a refund but it's a hassle... In the past I've had to have a couple of reaper sendings refunded because somewhere along the way they "lost" the package or have no idea where they delivered it. 5 years now I still have tracking that says a package is still sitting at the local mail hub. If not for someone posting photos of the reap I'd never know they got to where it was suppose to, cause tracking was useless. Tracking is only as good as the person scanning the codes. This time around I can hear my post master saying will we don't guarantee delivery on Saturday or Sunday and well Monday is a Postal Holiday, before you know it 2 day shipping is 5-6 days...


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

I guess we just have to be thankful that we still have postal service at all ! Lol
Happy Halloween 🎃 Stinkerbell


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Spookybella977 said:


> Hi Everyone 🎃🎃🎃
> I am so sorry that my cards went out so late ...again 😭 all 50 cards left today! I was so happy to have that many!
> I apologize to everyone who receives their card after Halloween. 😢🎃
> I checked my PO BOX and want to Thank everyone who has sent me a card!! I am so excited to open them all!!! Thank you all for being part of one of my favorite and most special Halloween traditions 🎃💕
> ...


I got mine back that I sent him last year as well , he did post that the post office did not know who billy bones was and that was why those where heading back to the states , he said he spoke with them and told them it was his . I tried to reach out to him to let him know that I would be resending his card , I got no response.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃 🎃
the Great pumpkin has filled my pumpkin card patch up once again 🎃
my fellow Halloween peeps from near and far , thank you all . 🎃 
HAPPY HALLOWE’EN🎃


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

hallowmas said:


> I got mine back that I sent him last year as well , he did post that the post office did not know who billy bones was and that was why those where heading back to the states , he said he spoke with them and told them it was his . I tried to reach out to him to let him know that I would be resending his card , I got no response.


Oh Wow! I was wondering if it was only mine. I sent a message a couple days ago about resending and no response yet either!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

If I recall Billy Bones is an older gentleman who doesn't pop in here often. We exchanged a time or two before he actually joined in the exchange.

Speaking of the strangeness of mail delays read an interesting story last night. Story ends with the very thing I was saying tracking is only as good as the people doing the scans.



We mailed 64 letters, packages in battleground states to check on mail delays. Here’s what we found


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all - hope all is well.

I did send off a first batch - then we were due back to work (busy for the first week) then our government said we had to start working from home once schools / universities went back. Virus started peaking and I was unable to even go in once a week. My anxiety / depressed hit rock bottom ( know a few people are like this) but was literally unable to focus on anything at all other than eating a little and managing a nightly trot with the dog. 

The cards I have received are allllllll truly amazing - I am going to pop them all up tomorrow, haven't even been focussed on decoration much. House is a mess struggling to cope etc.... I will post pics

anyway - _thank you_ all again ( specially for the Target dog stickers - sorry can't remember who sent them, the cards all got put in a pile by husband when I was ill) and I love how each card is different.. 

My 2nd batch went out earlier this week - I managed a visit to the local post office - which was handy as our town has now gone into Tier 2 (high alert for covid) and even made national news. It sucks big time but both my husband and i have a full week off leading up to Saturday and plan to enjoy every moment of it together and being spooky. 

Thank you again - I can explain how much this has helped my depression at this time...


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Something wicked 1959 - thank you for sending me something wicked! 
A little bit scary - thank you for the handmade card!
RCIAG - thank you for the quarantine-oween card! The scratch off joke was extra fun 
Defenestrator - love the spooky poem!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Spookybella977 - thank you for the Freddy K card!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

SpookySpoof said:


> Hi all - hope all is well.
> 
> I did send off a first batch - then we were due back to work (busy for the first week) then our government said we had to start working from home once schools / universities went back. Virus started peaking and I was unable to even go in once a week. My anxiety / depressed hit rock bottom ( know a few people are like this) but was literally unable to focus on anything at all other than eating a little and managing a nightly trot with the dog.
> 
> ...


I sent you the Target Bullseye stickers SpookySpoof ! I follow the reaper threads and knew you liked him. I'm sorry you have been so depressed. Hopefully this week off will help you feel better and have a nice Halloween season.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

thank you spookybella, we got your great Freddy card today, very cute idea. love it !

we only have a few more cards to go, missing 3 or 4, i'm going to be sad when its over


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Got a few more cards yesterday and today, 
Thanks go out to:
PonchoG - thank you both for the cute black cat and falling leaves card. I think this may be the first Halloween card I've gotten from Australia.

Spookybella - you always have something creative up your sleeve for your cards and this year is no different. Thanks.

EZ & Fam - Wow! Your card blew me away at how creative and how much work must have gone into it. Wish I had the ability to do something like that. Thank you guys. 

Lisa L. - Your collage witchy card was pretty and yet somewhat creepy. Thanks for sending it to me.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

*THANK YOU to Everyone for your AWESOME cards!!! 🎃🧟‍♀️👻❤*


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

SpookySpoof said:


> Hi all - hope all is well.
> 
> I did send off a first batch - then we were due back to work (busy for the first week) then our government said we had to start working from home once schools / universities went back. Virus started peaking and I was unable to even go in once a week. My anxiety / depressed hit rock bottom ( know a few people are like this) but was literally unable to focus on anything at all other than eating a little and managing a nightly trot with the dog.
> 
> ...





NYKate said:


> View attachment 741663
> 
> *THANK YOU to Everyone for your AWESOME cards!!! 🎃🧟‍♀️👻❤*


Happy 🦇 Halloween
Kate! 🎃 looks nice.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

I just finished making this card holder for all the awesome Halloween cards you all sent me. Now that I see the picture it's a little wonky yet. ( small adjustments needed) i was so excited to my cards on it. I made 1 for hostess with the mostest for the Merry Reaper last year for Christmas cards & decided to make a Halloween 1 for myself. So easy too! Ok, cards r up, now on to the other 99 things to do yet. Lol. Thanks again for all the wonderful cards. They sure have brightened my days.
View attachment 741670
View attachment 741670


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Spookybella977 said:


> Hi Everyone 🎃🎃🎃
> I am so sorry that my cards went out so late ...again 😭 all 50 cards left today! I was so happy to have that many!
> I apologize to everyone who receives their card after Halloween. 😢🎃
> I checked my PO BOX and want to Thank everyone who has sent me a card!! I am so excited to open them all!!! Thank you all for being part of one of my favorite and most special Halloween traditions 🎃💕
> ...


I just received his back a few months ago too.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone SO much for the wonderful Halloween cards this year!! They were all so awesome, and I appreciate each one so much. What a great way to celebrate Halloween with the year we had!!! Wishing you guys a wonderful Halloween and I can't wait for the next exchange!!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you PanchoG - this is my first time receiving something all the way from Australia! I love the candy corn witch! I hope my card gets to you soon!
Deva - thank you for the vintage inspired card!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you everyone for such a fun experience. I’d never done one of these before, but I’m definitely into it now. And thanks for making my mailman think I’m the mayor of Halloweentown. 

This has me looking forward to my Krampus cards now! 👹🤔

~

Spooky spoof: Loved the pumpkin card and mini card was an extra treat! I also loved the taffy and coin what fun! 

Snickers: loved the custom little card with washi tape and stamps. Captures the spirit so well! 


LLR: loved the custom card with foamy a felty creatures! Nothing beats a goggly eye for Halloween! 

Hollister Family: Thank you for such a fun and festive witchy card. Nothing says Halloween like a good witch. Made me smile. 

Lady Arsenic: Thanks you for a lovely hand made card. I especially loved the poem- spell. Will need to remember it. 

Micheal Candles: thank you for your glittery festive Halloween card. Happy haunting indeed! 

Hostessmostess: Thank you for such a cute card with all the monster pup stickers. I love dogs, especially spooky ones! 

Hallomasbookitty: Thank you for such a lovely and unique card. Oh, and -Panic at the disco!

Homer: loved your special little card with bow. I like the use of brown in Halloween imagery too, we don’t see that enough.

Cindy: You are right, there is a little witch in us all, some a little more though  Thank you for the lovely card. 

Holly Haunter & Red Flayer: thank you for such a great pop up card, I’ve always loved those! Very talented.

Pink: Loved your amazing light up card with music. Must have pressed it 50 times this season as I pass my card table! 

Vicky: I love cards, and I also love Gorey. So naturally I loved your Gorey card. Looking forward to the Gatsby/Clue party! 

Spookybella: Loved your Freddy pop card! And the dream catcher angle was very funny!

Stinkerbell and Frog Prince: Now that’s a unique and fun card. Loved your cemetery photography and silhouette. And it’s not Halloween without a werwolf. Thanks for coordinating this. 

LauraLou: loved the handmade card with pumpkins. Was that a stamp you used in the background? Need to get me of those so I can stamp everything!

Nicolita3: Loved your vintage inspired custom card. The spooky charm was such a surprise! What you can fit an a card these days! 

Christmascandy: Loved your card with all the little monsters inside and goggly eyed pizza beast! Hmm think I’ve been called that before🤔

Julianne: Thank you for my ghost in a jar, I’ve always wanted one a pet like this! How’d you know??

Defenestrator: Wow what a lovely handmade black card and spooky poem. It’s Halloween for sure!

Deva: loved your little Satan card! Devils need to make a comeback for Halloween...we can trade them for all the pirate stuff. 

Veecat: Loved your Halloween silhouette card! And the cool pumpkin sticker inside is something I haven’t seen! 

Shadow: Wow thank you for such a lovely custom card with initial! Love reading Halloween history too. Very special. 

PapaLegba: Why is a raven like a writing desk? Sorry I’m a Lewis Carolle nerd. I loved me the card AND ravens in scarfs. 

LadyFrog: Thank you for the custom glittery card with washi tape! Nothing like a cat on a pumpkin to set the drain off. 

PeoPoe: wow what a brilliant and unique card collage. It was a nice and spooky surprise!

Ash: Nothing says Halloween like a black spirit board! The bookmark was so awesome too! 

DigitalChick: Your card still amazes me. I’m still not sure how you made that skull, but I love it! It’s art! 


Lisa: Loved your pumpkin kitty card. It captures the season so well, and the raven and bat just add more to the night. 


Valerie: What a lovely glittery card! And all those bats inside sure caught me, and my floor, by surprise!!

Skullie and Co: Your card required lots of study and amusement. Such creativity and skill isn’t seen often. Bravo!

NYKate: loved your Halloween Jack card, and especially that amazing sugar skull. Haven’t seen a sticker like this before! 

Hung: Lived you old time spooky owl card. Nothing like an orange moon and owl to set the Halloween mood!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

A few more cards came while I was out of town. PanchoG I love the candy corn witch card and that I have a stamp from Australia! Defenestrator the card and poem are beautiful and creepy! Spookybella I love the Freddy card with the dream catchers. I haven’t received any returns from the Post office so I hope everyone has received their cards.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I’ve pretty much got all my cards (except for maybe one from overseas?), and have replied to everyone who sent them. Thank you so much for letting me join in on the fun, kind of late in the game. Looking forward to more of these!! Thank you all for the great cards!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Deva, Lady Frog, Spookybella977, and Snickers for the Halloween greetings! I have appreciated every card I have received this year! Only a few more left! I am looking forward to the Krampus exchange!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Time for some belated thank yous
SpoopyPris For the Vintage-y Card
Halloweenspoopy - For her card that might have arrived a year later but just a welcome.
VeeCat - Thanks for the Halloween Greetings
RCIAG - Thank you for your Quarint-een greetings
Defenestrator - for the card imagery that I see a face in
PanchoG - Thank you for the lovely I assume hand inked pumpkin and cobweb card
msim - Thanks for the smiling pumpkin card
TropicalJewel - For the buggy cornfield clown card
deva - Than k you for the devil greetings
Spookybella977 - Thanks for the Freddy Greetings


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Again in no particular order photos of cards received in the past week or so


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Still waiting on a few cards... BUT while I wait I'll be starting the Krampus/Christmas/Yule card exchange hope to see you all there.

OHHH an YES the murder Hornet nest has been found in a tree at the US Canadian border, over the weekend it was removed. Hoping that ends the saga of the murder hornets attempt to take over the US.


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just wanted to jump on and say a few more thank yous to some folks who exchanged cards with me this year.

Deva - I just got your big smiling jack-o-lantern card today. Always a nice surprise to find a card waiting for me when I come home from work. Thank you so much.

Tropical Jewel - loved your homemade card. Trick-r-treat has become a favorite halloween movie so of course I love Sam being front and center on your card.

VeeCat - thank you for the cool card with awesome stickers and foam creatures inside. 

Again, I really appreciate all the cards that I have gotten this year. It really makes my October special and I hope that my cards can bring you guys a bit of happiness to yours as well.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I got 2 more cards today!























thanks SpookyBella & Tropical Jewel! These are awesome!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> View attachment 741671


I'm going to have to borrow this idea! Did you use some kind of wire form to thread the beans and clothes pins on?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Still waiting on a few cards... BUT while I wait I'll be starting the Krampus/Christmas/Yule card exchange hope to see you all there.
> 
> OHHH an YES the murder Hornet nest has been found in a tree at the US Canadian border, over the weekend it was removed. Hoping that ends the saga of the murder hornets attempt to take over the US.


I saw that! I read that the way they found the best was they glued a tracker on a murder hornet 😳 I would NOT want that job!!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

For those that have received an oddish, and completely out of context 'poem' from us, I wanted to supply just a bit of background. 🎃

Our cards are annually connected to the theme for the yard display, and this year's is the 'Wicked Garden'.....I thought it might make a bit more sense if I were to drop in a few images to try to tie it together just a bit:


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> I'm going to have to borrow this idea! Did you use some kind of wire form to thread the beans and clothes pins on?


It a clothes hanger. Not my idea though. It's been around for quite some time. Look it up on google, there are many different ways to make them. I use a hanger, some use a wreath form. Clothes pins are from the dollar store. I spray painted them. The hanger is tac welded. But u can make a loop on each end & connect them like that as well. Good luck, have fun. If u have any questions don't hesitate to ask. 🎃 Happy Halloween


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

I would also like to say a huge "Thank you!"to everyone for all of the wonderful cards. They helped bring some happy festive-ness to my family during a hectic time 😊
Life...well...got ahead of me these past few weeks but I am happy to say that I actually got all of my cards out (now just crossing my fingers they get where they are supposed to go. We have some pretty spotty postal service here and thats BEFORE the current sad situation with the Usps.)
The time, and talent and effort put into all of the cards we have received is so very appreciated.
My silly and simple little cards dont compare and I sadly didn't get to go all out with decorating them and inserting little trinkets like I had hoped but I look forward to being able to spend more time on that fun stuff during next years exchange.
Wishing everyone a wonderful Halloween and thank you again to everyone for brightening up our October this year 🎃


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Defenestrator said:


> For those that have received an oddish, and completely out of context 'poem' from us, I wanted to supply just a bit of background. 🎃
> 
> Our cards are annually connected to the theme for the yard display, and this year's is the 'Wicked Garden'.....I thought it might make a bit more sense if I were to drop in a few images to try to tie it together just a bit:
> 
> ...


absolutely love your garden !! very nice


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

We got 2 more cards today. SpookySpoof from across the pond !! and Lady Frog ! Thanks guys, love getting these. I think I'm only waiting on one more card, could still make it before the big day. 
Getting geared up for Krampus !!


----------



## TropicalJewel (Aug 28, 2005)

AsH-1031 said:


> Just wanted to jump on and say a few more thank yous to some folks who exchanged cards with me this year.
> 
> Deva - I just got your big smiling jack-o-lantern card today. Always a nice surprise to find a card waiting for me when I come home from work. Thank you so much.
> 
> ...


I had a lot of fun dressing up as Sam and posing for these cards this year! Thank you!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Defenestrator said:


> For those that have received an oddish, and completely out of context 'poem' from us, I wanted to supply just a bit of background. 🎃
> 
> Our cards are annually connected to the theme for the yard display, and this year's is the 'Wicked Garden'.....I thought it might make a bit more sense if I were to drop in a few images to try to tie it together just a bit:
> 
> ...


Love It!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Still waiting on 3 cards... maybe they'll get here in time yet. 

Looking to extend the fun join us in the Krampus/Christmas/Yule card exchange.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Lady Frog! I love it!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Still waiting on 4 cards (one should be here very soon from oversees).

To those who have honored the exchange so far thank you. I look forward each year to exchanging with those who share the passion of Halloween. May you all have a spooky Halloween.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Msim for the Snoopy card!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Another great card today!















Thanks Deva! Happy Halloween everybody!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I think I got most of my cards! 💀💀💀💀

I’m only missing ones form Pancho in Australia, and Pixi375 from TX 😭

I’m currently making JOL cookies and carving a lantern for a sick friend- all while playing an old Zacherley LP. The weather is warm and the moon is full, all is good.🖤🎃


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I FINALLY got all my cards up yesterday but now I have no clue who sent me the Pumpkin Marshmallow Pie recipe but I'd like to thank you because I made them yesterday & they're FAB-YOO-LUSS!

I just put mine on the back of my front door because I was in a hurry & wanted to see them all at once & take pics that I'll post later.

Thanks everyone for the cards, it really does make the season brighter.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Happy Halloween everyone !!! Thanks to everyone for our cards , we loved them all and have them displayed so we can see them everyday. 
I thought I was missing one card yet but then I just realized somehow I didn't send the person my address lol So my fault. I sent one out to all on my list and I should have checked my messages, I guess I'm more absent minded than I thought. At least now I know not to look for it anymore.
I hope everyone joins in on Krampus cards.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Happy Halloween Everyone!!! Thank You so so much for all the cards!!!! I love them ALL! Thank you to everyone for all the goodies you sent! bookmarks, tea, stickers, handmade crafts, etc I love everything!! All your cards are amazing! I hope you all received my card, if someone doesn’t please message me. Have an AMAZING day!! Happy Halloween! 🎃🎃🎃🎃


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!! May it be filled with everything that makes you quiver and laugh.

Don’t forget to take a break and go out and admire the Blue Moon! Won’t be back for another 30+ years. Or do what I’m doing: set up some chairs someplace with a clear view of the horizon, put out some JOLs and candles -and watch her rise!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Happy Halloween everyone!!!🎃🦇


BromBonez said:


> View attachment 742209
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!! May it be filled with everything that makes you quiver and laugh.
> 
> ...


Happy Halloween 🦇🎃


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the card! I loved them all!


----------



## Cinthius (Oct 4, 2018)

I just want to give a big THANKS to everyone! The pic below is how I display my cards every year and this has been the biggest turn out in the last 3 years I have participated. You guys are awesome! See you next year!

Cindy


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I need to thank some more card senders. A little bit scary,RCIAG, Ladyfrog,StinkerbellandFrogPrince,Spookybella 977,Something wicked 1959,Thackerbinx, Holly Hunter and Red Flalyer, PoePoe, Papalegba,. Thank you one and all.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Spooky Spoof for the card from across the pond! We loved it!


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

i received 5 cards today. So thank you these are beautiful. Like that Halloween last longer.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Still waiting on 3 cards... maybe they'll get here in time yet.
> 
> Looking to extend the fun join us in the Krampus/Christmas/Yule card exchange.


Hi Stinkerbell! When does the sign up for the Christmas card exchange begin?

🎃🎄🎅


I just saw the post! signing up! 😀


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the thread for the Christmas/Krampus/Yule exchange already Krampus/Christmas/Kallikantizaros/Yule Card Exchange 2020


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to give my thanks to 
French Girl for her Boo-tiful witches card
And NomadMik for their greeting 

Still awaiting 2 cards I know one is coming from Overseas the other I suspect was the one I got a notice for needing $3.10 in postage due. Alas the notice didn't give a who or where from, just the need for more money. Sorry if it was your card... We sent over 60 cards between the forum exchange and other haunting friends our budget was spent.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I was waiting on my last card to post these. I loved getting all these Halloween cards. Thank you to everyone.
Spookybella: Thank you for the Freddy card. Its so cute.
Darrellarose: Thank you spooky tin. Its so creative & cute.
Poepoe: Thank you for the homemade witch card. Its very pretty.
PanchoG: Thank you for the candy corn witch card. Its super cute.
Ladyfrog: Thank you for spooky Halloween card. Its adorable. 
Nomadik: Thank you for the colorful haunt card. Its very cool.


----------



## LLR (Aug 15, 2019)

I wanted to thank everyone for all the great cards - I proudly hung them all!! Such a fun exchange - can't wait for next year!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

No need to wait till next year the Krampus/Christmas/Yule exchange has started to lets continue the fun.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

I wanted to thank everyone for their awesome cards! I am going take some close up pics and post them. So many gorgeous handcrafted ones. ❤❤❤❤🎃💀


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi al - i'm back after several months off here and social media trying to get my head in a better place. I'm feeling a lot better, if I forgot to mention I appreciated all the card you had sent to me - I was just getting to the point of not enjoying anything any more. Looking forward to this years exchange !!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Glad to hear you are doing better. These last two years have been hell. I myself have backed away for a bit after I lost my Dad to COVID in January. We need a support tab here to just talk. So many people could just benefit from everyday conversation. BTW I have this years cards planned. Just need to fire up PS.


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

SpookySpoof said:


> Hi al - i'm back after several months off here and social media trying to get my head in a better place. I'm feeling a lot better, if I forgot to mention I appreciated all the card you had sent to me - I was just getting to the point of not enjoying anything any more. Looking forward to this years exchange !!


Glad you feel better.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

Welcome back Spooky. Sometimes life can be overwhelming
been there more than once. I call it recharging. Happy Spring!🌷


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Shadow Panther said:


> We need a support tab here to just talk. So many people could just benefit from everyday conversation.


 I second this but couldn't we start a thread in Off Topic?


----------

